# Hammersmith Hospital : Part 31



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, Happy 
​


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Bobbi: lol...Me second then


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Me me me third!!!  

Secret - have you got your notes yet?  mine cost £26!!  the embryologists wrote that the embies weren't good enough to freeze, but they did anyway!!??     So you wait til i speak to them!! why did they let me do FET then if they were crap!!!


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Aw! Me too!


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Mini: Funnily enough, I got my notes today!! They cost me £22.30...It's amazing the things that they write on your notes-they're not expecting you to copy them methinks 

I didn't read anything explicit of that nature on my notes, otherwise I would have been miffed

I didn't write a post earlier as I was absolutely livid with HH today ...I had my follow up meeting this morning with Dr T and as I have been trying to keep myself alive with this dreaded flu/cold thingy, and getting myself together (as I didn't want to cancel) I arrived 15mins late for my appointment.

The receptionist isn't that forth-coming and I waited for a while for her to wake up from doing her other work even though she said good morning without lifting her gaze... A nurse shortly comes by and says you must reschedule 'me' for another appointment... The receptionist then took my letter and said that I was actually here. Anyhoo to cut a long story short, the nurse went away and came back to say that I couldn't be seen...

I was so mad as I didn't think 15mins was much and enough to cancel my appointment even though I have had to wait hours for my 'appointments' previously as every other time i've been on time... I understand their protocol/times etc but I was livid that I tried so hard to come in and be dismissed like that...

I then turned to the receptionist and swore and said 'F*ck it, I'm with another clinic anyway', and ripped up the letter and left...  

I then came home and went back to bed with a throbbing headache and haven't moved since

I'll *may* call them for a follow-up rescheduled appt in the New Year or when I'm in a good mood.. 

Secret B x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Sorry secret, good for you, i would too!! I was half hour late for my first one, DH was already there so saw Mr T on his own while waiting for me, i saw him eventually, but he wasn;t happy!! Yesterday we waited 20 mins to see him and was only in there for 15 mins!!!      

hope you feel better soon!


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Secret Broody - I am sooo sorry that you are having such a difficult time with HH. It must be horrific being treated that way when the whole reason for the appointment is to make some sense of the failed cycle. As if you didn't already have enough to contend with!

Thank you for your posts, it's lovely to read I am in your thoughts - as you are mine. I truly hope moving to a new clinic gets you the result you so desperately want and deserve.

Take care 
xx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

just checking in


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Secret Broody, how bad of the consultant, considering how long they make us wait. I have had to wait at all my 3 follow ups, about 30 mns. 
  

Future Mummy


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Mini:      You crack me up!!
I was so looking forward to my appt too!! Thanks Hun! My throat feels like I've been strangled..Maybe DH has been doing it in my sleep   

I hope ACU can translate the scribbles from my notes...must be a dr.'s thing   as I was seriously struggling to interpret it...could have been one of the reasons my headache was worse    

Northern F: What a wonderful post... It made me smile    HH hasn't been that great unfortunately for me, and like you, I do hope that ACU makes my dreams come true    otherwise I'll have to eat humble pie and call HH up for my next NHS cycle...   

I'll still hang around on here from time to time and check on everyone- You haven't got rid of me yet   xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

why not email HH's PALS and explain your experience with the receptionist and nurse and that you would like an appt scheduling it at your conveniance!!
L x


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Bobbi: LOL    I scare myself sometimes!! Thanks  

Mini: You should definitely question them over that freezing embies senario...thats so not on!! 

JJ1: I may take that up...thanks for the tip


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

* Hammersmith Girls Hall of Fame! From 19 December 2008 * 



There are so many of us now please let me know if I have got anything wrong!

[size=12pt]*Special thoughts this week go to * 

Jameson777   
Bobbi3  
Devilinya  
ELondon  
Emlapem  
Nikki2008 and DH    
Scooter DH and Thomas and Angel Edward    

*Welcome our newest posters* 

Englishsetter 
Sudsy 
bobbymole 
christinen 
laura2 
helenff 
Gillydaffodil 
pushoz 
Peaches V 
Supriya 
Natalie.e 
Karen26 

*LADIES DR, STIMMING OR ON 2WW     *  [/size]

* Natalie.e * on 2ww PUPO PUPO testing??
* Karen26 * on 2ww PUPO PUPO testing?
*Allisa * currently d/r scan on 2 October news? 
*Cookie66 * EC 17 Oct 08 update?  
* bobbymole * official test date 8/11 News??  

*LADIES IN LIMBO   *  

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  

*ellenld * IVF early 2009 
*siheilwli * 
*Emmat1010 * looking to go for 1st IVF coord appt November 13th
*Rafs-* started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08  news?
*bobbob * coord appt End Nov 08
*bobbi3* starting first IVF hopefully Dec 08  
*Mimo * starting ICSI ??
*Cawallinger * starting ICSI in Jan 09 coord appt 27 Nov 
*Supriya * coord appt 22 October 08 2nd tx 
*bry * poss new hh'er appt 17 Oct 
* Mrs GG * HSG 21 Oct coord appt January 09 
* Roxy x * coord appt 6 Nov 
* helenff * 1st appt week beg 24 Nov 08 possible tx early 09 
* laura2 * waiting for first appt 
* Gillydaffodil * waiting for appt probably Feb 09
*Gaye *-Appt with Mr Trew 4 Dec looking at Feb/March 09 for next tx
* Supriya * Coord appt 2 Dec looking for tx in Jan/Feb 09 
*mini mouse * aim to start antagonist protocol Jan 09 

*CONSULTATIONS, NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS*  

* christinen * BFN 10/11   
*Roxy x * non fert of embies Oct 08 going for icsi next time   
* Wannabemum08 - ectopic Sept 08   
Julie-Anne - seeing Mr Trew 7 Nov   
Koko78  - Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08    
nichola1975 (Nicky)  Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar   
Chris x  having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb   
candistar1- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance    update?
homegirl  
SarahTM [/] hopefully tx before Christmas depending on the old witch 
 Scooter  lost angel Edward October 08 at 17w  
Nikki2008- 4th IVF  9 July lost angel boy at 20w  
 Emlapem  BFN 25/11 
 Devilinya  Chemical pregnancy confirmed Dec 08 
 ELondon  BFN 1 Dec 08 
 Bobbi3  EC 12 December abnormal fertilization 

MUMMIES TO BE    

 Englishsetter   20 Nov 08    
woo-  12/11    
 EBW1969  surprise natural  6 Nov 08   EDD 27 June 2009 next scan 9 Feb 09
 Sudsy    
Britgrrl-   29/10  
Jameson777   22 October    
vholloway1978   23 September  
Lisax -  (date?)   scan 29 Sept  
Sara13 2nd IVF  1 July EDD 10 March 09  
 Kirsty (Kan1)   21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies!    
NorthernFox   from 1st IVF 13th of May 08 EDD 19 Jan 09 twinnies! Next Scan 8 July   
JandJ -  from 1st IVF- 2nd May 08 EDD 8 Jan 09 Next Scan ? 
Shania35   from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
 saffronL -  from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28/10/08. NEWS   
marie#1  -  from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD? NEWS   
Olly - Good Luck Everyone -  end of Oct after 2nd IVF News?  

 
HH MUMMIES  

biddy2  Mummy to Nancy born 8 December 2008 
Ali M 7482 -  Mummy to Wilf and Maddie born 16 July 08  
Hush- Mummy to Aadil born at 32w 29 June 2008 
Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
EBW1969 (Jo)  - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz 
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR- Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007  
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07  
Smileylogo (Emma)  Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
Britgrrl-  ]BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
Ants2  - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG)  - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca  - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter  - mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz)  
ThackM (Michelle)  - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M  - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol  - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

HH Girls who have Moved to other Clinics- & still post GoodLuck

Secret Broody  moving to UCH  
 Pumpkin1  1st appt early Nov 08 now at CRM 
Future Mummy - BFN Oct 08, Lister   
loubeedood- Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- Good luck  
Odette - ET 24/07/08  6/8/08  
Totyu- Moved to Guys for NHS treatment IVF May/ June off to Lister/ARGC Oct/Nov 08 tx starting Jan 09   
yellowrose (Nicky)- awaiting appt at Lister   

Some may have been removed from the list that have not posted for a long time. If you have been removed and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Jo*​*

Also- Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 0208 383 8167​*​


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

whizzing by      take your pick for the smilie you need.  sorry but at work and has taken me a while to get the HoF sorted...Had to ask dakota for help.


Catch you all soon xxx


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks for the HoF EBW and Dakota also for assisting.

Biddy - how wierd is it now seeing your name on there as a HH Mummy? I hope you and Nancy are doing well 

xx


----------



## ellenld (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Ladies

I now have my dates for treatment starting as af started today.  Was starting to get worried that it would be late and by the time it started HH would be closed for Xmas.  Anyway, I start downregging on 8th Jan, with the first scan on 22nd Jan.  Now just want to get started.

I also asked the question about East North Herts moving to 3 funded IVF cycles.  The guy told me that they had heard that it was happening but that they had not received confirmation from herts yet.  he said once they did and knew whether people who were already in system were eligible for the extra 2 cycles then they would be told us.  Really hope that it does happen and that I am entitled to another 2 if this one doesn't work.  I have heard that Herts will go out to tender before deciding whether to stay with HH, so I suppose that is why HH hasn't had confirmation that is happening.  May try speaking to my old consultant at Stevenage and ask him the question.  Does anyone know whether people already in the system are going to be eligible for the extra cycles?


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Going on hols tomorrow to France so Merry Christmas to everyone and Happy New Year!








Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Have a lovely time future mummy!!


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Hope everyone has a good Christmas and New Year.  

As 2009 is rapidly approaching I can't believe it's twelve months since we got referred and we seem no further down the line so I'd like some help to make sure that a) I'm not being too pushy b) I'm not being too relaxed about everything and c) ensure that my expectations are realistic for the coming year.  OK here's the background, had our last appointment at end of Nov and got today that DH needs to have biopsy to retrieve sperm and double check that despite all the blood tests there are some definitely there, we've going doing ICSI.  We've had the copy letter advising our local PCT that HH are going to apply for funding as luckily we should potentially get NHS tx.  We haven't heard anything about DH having his Biopsy, got told that the waiting list wasn't too long but that's as much guidance as we got.  So here we go:

1) When do we chase the appointment date?
2) Is it realistic to think we might get tx next year 

My friend was feeling down because she won't starting any tx until April but I feel lost because I feel I've got no date to work towards.  

Thanks for all the help girls.

Zoe


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

zoe - we first went to our GP in the feb, he referred us in the march, saw con in the sept who then said yes have icsi at HH, we then had our first tx in the april.  Duing the time of seeing our con we had various tests, HIV, HSG, another SA so at least we were doing something.  I don't know what PCT you are with so its going to be different. but i';m sure you would get tx this year. Good luck. why don;t you ring HH and ask them what is going on.


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Ladies

We are having internet problems at home at mo, so just popping by to wish you all a merry christmas.

Mini - I have my co-ordination appointment on 15th Jan too!

love gaye


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Gaye - I had to cancel it as my AF was due before then, so booked it in for today and this is what happened!!...........

Well today started with a bang!! I went to the clinic to pay for the next tx and have my co-ord appt and was told that the doc wanted to speak to me about DH's karyotype test.  DH wasn't with me as he couldn;t get the time off work and we thought that he wan;t really needed anyway as we'd been through it all before with the other txs.  anyway i knew something was wrong as they wanted to speak to me.   

Basically one of his chromosomes is abnormal.  Number 18   

so this is the reason i had my chem pgs.  (probably) The docs seem to refer chem pg as miscarriages. Thats all through my notes and in letters to my Gp.  and doc was using that term today.  How nice.  So 2 M/C in 4 months!  

Anyway we had to have the consultation over the phone to DH as the doc wouldn't tell without his permission        DH was at work!! Doc said that it makes it a higher risk of M/C but not saying that we couldn't have a baby.  But he said we need to speak to our con and see a genetic counsellor.  Nice to have this before xmas isn;t it!! At least tho that i know now that we won't be able to have tx in jan.  I am shocked as really didn't expect this.   

Made an appt with Mr T on 9th Jan.  The doc also said that PGD may not be able to find the affected embryo as the problem is so small (not like trying to find a genetic disease) (it think)     

so Donor sperm may be the only answer, as i don't feel like trying again if its only going to be a 'it might work'  It bloody worked before, but obvioulsy the dodgy chromosome affected it. TWICE

            

So what a lovely xmas we will have!! I have sort of come to terms with donor sperm, as we want a 'family' not necessarily a biological child.  DH is more ok about it than me, bless him. I feel so sorry for him.     

so I have just gone out and bought the cat a bed, a new collar and some new dishes!!


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Well, it has been a bit of a rollercoaster for us in the past 24 hrs and it is still not over. We have our co-ord appoint with Hammersmith on the 29th Jan and I had to go for an investigative scan yesterday. They found a new fibroid and this time it is submucous which means it is pushing into the lining of the womb and distorting it a little bit.  It is only 1cm but given that fertility drugs effectively ‘feed’ the fibroid it could get bigger and if we are successful it could lead to mc as the womb is not the right shape.  The doctor who did the scan said he would call be back after consulting with the other doctors but I have never heard back.  I left a message this morning but I still haven’t heard.  It could delay our treatment if I need to have this removed or if they decide to proceed I’ll be worried about the higher risk of mc  .  Not what I need on Christmas Eve, I really wish they would ring!!!

Have a great Chrismas all of you and here's to 2009 being 'our' year


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Merry Christmas Everyone, hope you have a lovely day and a healthy happy 2009.

Sorry I haven't been on much recently I have just been so sick all the time urgh.
We had some sad news on Monday, we went for a scan and one of our babies heart has stopped beating   the other baby looked very healthy and measured the right size and the heartbeat was very strong so we will continue our pregnancy as a singleton pregnancy. fingers crossed the baby stays healthy and with us.

Loadsa love and xmas hugs
Wendy woo
xXx


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello Everyone

Sorry it's been so long since I last got on here.

How are you all and did you all have a lovely crimbo?

I am well we are now in the 38th week of pregnancy so just waiting for bubba to arrive....eeeek.........was looking back at things and HH gave me the 8th Jan as my due date but that can't be right I worked it out to be the 9th wonder why they did that!!

EBW ~ Congrats on your little surprise that is fantastic news I bet you are so over the moon.

NorthernFox ~ Any news on your little ones yet?

JandJ
xxx


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas break, hi ho back to work tomorrow for me.

Woo - sorry to hear about the loss of number 2     for number 1

JandJ not long now hun     for 9th!

love gaye


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi
Can i join, mini mouse i saw your post about chromosome 18, I think this can e detected with CGH as cgh detects all 23chromosomes.
Cgh is only done at CARE nottingham or in usa
may i suggest you ask the Dr on the usa website below about your case and see what he says
http://forums.haveababy.com/index.php?showforum=10

As for me i saw Dr Trew for ? asherman, due to adhesion, he did not have my hsg results in front of him even though, it was sent to him ahead of time. he just said to me i remember your reslts, call my sec. and book appt. for hysteroscopy and surgery £2,500
I found out my insurance would not pay him.
My insurance would pay Dr Richard Smith who is at( hammersmith, lister, harley st.), Has anyone used or heard of Dr smith.

/links


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi everyone.

Woo - really sorry aboutyour loss. Very upsetting but glad the other twin is looking great.

Welcome Choice. Richard Smith features in the Tatler good dr guide (as does Mr T) http://guides.tatler.co.uk/WCS/Doctors/2007/details.aspx?d=890 I would speak to Mr T and see what he thinks. A quick google reveals him to be the surgeon working on womb transplants. You may well get this op on the NHS if you are prepared to wait - not that you would necessarily want to given you have insurance.

Mini - sorry about the results. Pity you had to do it all on a phone conference but legally they had to get his permission to tell you even though it affects you both. I read a really good blog about someone who was trying to conceive when her DH had a chromosome problem. She now has 3 kids and is also very funny - so if you look in her archives there will be useful info. http://www.alittlepregnant.com/alittlepregnant/

J and J - not long now - any time from now on I would expect.

Have an excellent new year
Betty

/links


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Betty
Thanks for sending me the info on Dr Richard Smith
He looks like a good Dr.
I have also see Prof Ian Craf and Dr Dooley who did my surgery

I asked Dr Trew about treatment on NHS, he said it would not be done in HH because my post cose is SE, and also because I am 40yrs

So I have to stick with Dr R Smith


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OK I feel better now.  Decided to take Mini Mouse's advice and chase DH biopsy app't up today and had such a nightmare.  Phoned the number on our appointment card and was told "no you've come through to the wrong place".  The lady kindly offered to transfer me to the right place but guess what I still ended up in the wrong place.  Finally got given a lady's name and phone number but will need to phone her tomorrow as she wasn't in today.  Feel like I constantly go wound in circles with them when I try and phone or post any info to them.

Do any of you ladies know the name of Mr Rai's secretary?  

Hope that you all had a lovely Christmas and have a great New Year.

Zoe


----------



## dreamermel (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi ladies - thought I'd join in now, I went through ICSI in November, but lost our two embies in the 5th week...v sad...just seen Mr Lavery today (private, thorugh him and Mr Trew's offices in 92 Harley St) and going to try again in April 09.

Wanted to say to Mini - talk to HH about array CGH - they've applied for a licence and are waiting for it to come through, Feb 09 they think. They are going to run a clinical study, and you can pay for it also (with the study, there's a 50% chance you won't get it, like a double blind study)...we're going to go for it, because I want the best possible chance of getting normal chromosome embryos....

I've persuade Mr Lavery to get some immune tests done too, just in case I show up positive. But if I have too high a level Killer Cells, he will not treat them - he said I coudl go up the road to Mr T at ARGC for that..>! I just could not face ARGC's regime; sounds like women are stacked up waiting to be seen, blood tests in the reception, reviews in the open with everyone around. YUCK. I guess it's the same as going on holiday - I'm very over the rucksack holiday and like a bit of luxury when I can get it!!!

Anyway, the array CGH thing is on the quiet, they will not be shouting about it because it's such early days, but Mini, I think it's worth having a chat with them about it.

x Mel


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Mel
If you need immune treatment and would not go to ARGC, try Dr Gorgy, he is quite good and used to work at ARGC and would do a lot off immune test and treatment.
I heard he is also looking into using intralipids which is now used in USA, he also uses ivig for high NK cell


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Choice - thanks for your info, much appricaiated.   

Mel - wow!! thanks for letting me in on the 'secret'!!!!!  I will ask mr T when i see him next week. Still think donor is for us tho.


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Thank bobbi
I am not sure lots of girls saw my post on intralipids so I would post it here for the HH girls

Hi girls
I have good news I just spoke to Dr Gorgy, and he has confrimed he is now prescribing intralipids. Which is now used inplace of IVIG for high NK cells for those with immune problems
He sad he would only give the infusion in his clinic and not a prescription so they can monitor you
It cost £350 for the intralipids and £120 to reqister with him
He also would do IVIG if you need and Humaria (forhigh TH1:TH2)
he was also happy for me to tell you all that he is doing it.
He would treat your immune problems even if you are not his patient, and you can go somewhere else to continue your ivf if you wish.
If you want more info, you can pm me or call and ask to speak to him directly he would take calls.
For those who don't want to go to ARGC or CARE nottingham, I think Dr Gorgy is the immune guy to go to, he is also cheaper than ARGC.


----------



## dreamermel (Dec 5, 2008)

Choice - many thanks for that info; if Killer cells do come up, at least then I have an option for treatment. Agree on the intralipids; they seem to have much less side effects and are much cheaper. Don't know why Dr G insists on monitoring himself, as Healthcare at Home will do it with a nurse for £250 but you need a prescription to get it in the first place. Still - a great option, so many thanks. 

If HH get the licence, they'll be the first people to do a CGH clinical study, and if what they think will happen does happen, they will be getting by far the best results in the UK. It's a very competitive world for them, so it's up to us to make sure we're getting the best value and results we can...I certainly wouldn't take any clinic on face value...FF has been brilliant for that...Happy new year everyone and hope to keep talking on here and have BIG SUCCESSES!!! x Mel


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

My only concern about the clinical study for CGH, is me personally i would not like to be part of the study
Eg mimi mouse who knows thereis a chromosome problem, is better going to a clininc who is already doing the CGH such as CARE nottingham, SIRM orCCRM in usa, because if she is part of the HH study, there is a chance she may be in the placebo, group, without getting the test she needs.
Mini i know you are considering donor sperm, so above is an example.!!

But the study is good for those who don't already know of any chromosomal problems
CGH is such a wonderful thing as they only use the normal competent embryos after the test and most of the girls get pregnant

If you would like to learn more on CGH. check out the site below titled BFP/CGH at CCRM, and hear stories from the girls

http://www.ivfconnections.net/board/showthread.php?t=91637&page=51&pp=25/

/links


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

bobbi
From your signature may I suggest
1. To do ICSI if you did not do that last time, 
2. I wonder what caused the abnormal fertlization it may be a chromosome problems or problems with the sperm,if it is chromosome then PGD or CGh testing would help if you produce more than 3eggs
3. Also it seems they used Short protocol, i wounder if you should change your protocol next time and add estrogen priming which helps oor responders produce more eggs
4. If you want to rule out any other problems before transfer then you may consider doing immune tests before your next cycle to avoid anything affecting or preventing implantation.
5. If i were you I would seek a second opinion either with Dr Gorgy or someone else just to see what they would do differently next time then you may suggest it to HH for your next cycle
6. for DHEA, some people say it is good, and some people say it is not good for you. i have not taken it but I have taken Zita west prepration fo precoception, I got from whole foods or you can get from zita west website

Some other good vitamins i take are Vit c, Vit E, CQ10,selenium, folic acid, fish oil, asprin, whey protein drink (from holland and barret),floradix(liquid iron),Wheat grass
And I also did acupunture( this also helps reduce fsh)
NB: please note i am not recommending any of these, please consult your Dr


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Choice - yeah i thought the same about the trial, as it would mean that we would have wasted 6k if we get the placebo. I am so glad that we stayed at HH. they seem to be uping the stakes. They come across as slow but sure, but like the hare and the tortoise!!   

ANyhow, we are going to see what mr T says on fri, but i actually want DI now, as i want this soon and the knowledge and reasurance that we are getting a healthy baby, well, as healthy as you can ever get!! DH feels the same. we want a family and i know i want to be with him forever and i don't want to bring up a baby with anyone else except him., He'd be so good as a dad, probably be better than me!!  I never thought i would be saying all this, but our journey is obviously been mapped out for us and this is it. I actually think we were meant to stay at HH too as i feel confodent in them now. (another thing i would not of dreamt of saying!!)

Does anyone know if they have donor bank? if not then we will hopefully get some   and get them to do the deed!!    

Right i'm off for a     and want to wish you all a

[fly][/fly]

and may all your dreams come true!!


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

Mini, I don't know about the donor bank but do know that now that donation is no longer anonymous there is a shortage of sperm available in the UK, although not as bad as for eggs. DO ask HH, they will know, and you also have to have compulsory genetic counselling to discuss how you will talk to your children about this, to let your husband mourn his loss of genetic connection etc - so if you want to go quickly, best start asking about this asap.

Re betty's post a while back, I think she referred you to teh wrong blog, the blog of the woman whose husband has a translocation is Julia at here be hippogryffs, http://julia.typepad.com/julia/

I'm really intrigued by the CGH stuff - does it get round the problems of mosaic embryos that seem to have plagued PGD/PGS? I will have to go and do some research...

Saddo me is off to bed before midnight, am knackered at the moment due to being ill as well as possibly due to pregnancy. Things seem to be fine, I know we are very lucky.

Wishing everyone a very good 2009.

/links


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

mini
You can also get sperm exported from USA to uk for you. They have a lot of sperm bank, and it is anonymous,


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

choice - yeah i was wondering if the rules were the same if you get it from usa, i think i would like it to be anonymous.  

Brtgirl - hope you feel better soon hun.


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Mini
I think in usa 1vial of sperm is about $300-400, but you have to get all the paper work done from usa for export into here, I know someone who has done it.
I also know the courier company here in uk that would collect the sperm from usa and bring them to uk
When you are ready let me know
I have been there, and done dat!!!


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Here is a list I copiled

Hi all
I have discovered a few things I wish someone had told me before trying to conceive.

1. Find a good fertility Dr, especially one who would also do immune tests, embryo quality test and good protocol if needed e.g. long protocol, short protocol, oestrogen priming, antagonist/agonist protocol.

2. Factors that may affect outcome of treatment
a. Problems with Egg/embryo quality e.g. age, ovarian reserve, embryo quality
b .Problems within uterus e.g. anatomical, hormonal, immunological, infection
c. Problems with sperm, e.g. low sperm count, morphology etc

3. Additional Tests you may need 
a, immune test e.g. nk cell, DQ, HLA, TSH, ANA, APA, MTHFR,LAD etc
If test appear abnormal may need any of these, steriods, Ivig, intralipids, humaria, LIT, heparin, lovenox, asprin, thyoxine, metformin etc
b. Sperm DNA assay, and other tests may need ICSI
c. Karyotype testing in some case. (for XX or XY chromosome)
d. For Competent/normal Embryo CGH test (43chromosome.) and PGD (12 chromosomes.)
e. Endometrial biopsy - for Nk cell, Beta 3 intregin, infection and any abnormality
f. Ultrasound, HSG, Hysteroscopy, Laparoscopy may need to be done
(Ashermans syndrome for scar tissue and adhesions may be considered if you have had previous surgery, D&C, or miscarriage or missed periods)
g. Test for infection e.g. Chlamydia, syphilis, gonorrhoea
h. Thin endometrial lining: sometimes may be improved with Viagra, Estrogen, HRT, terbutaline, acupuncture.
i. Some supplements may help in some cases e.g. Folic acid, prenatal, Aspirin, fishoil/omega3,COQ10, Seleinum, Wheat grass, Vit C, Vit E, Vit D ,Protein drink, Brazil nuts, Bromelin( or pineapple) multivitamin, calcium, Royal jelly, Raspery Tea,
(Please not supplements are not advisable for everyone, and not all are needed)

4. Search internet for lots of information in addition to that from your RE
Some good sites are: yahoo immunology group, fertility friends, ivf connections, yahoo fertility solution, yahoo Ashermans group etc

Copy and save any important article for reference check.
5. Get Alan Beer's book "Is your body baby friendly" if you want to know more about immune issues.
There may be other good books out there.

6. Acupuncture for some people this may help.

7. It gets Very Expensive!!!!! So start early, when you are younger

8. If you have had a failed cycle and your RE would not do anything differently for your next cycle, a second opinion maybe necessary.

9. Recurrent miscarriage- causes and treatment: check out the website below
http://www.illinoisivf.com/recurrent-pregnancy-loss/index-rpl.html

10. Unexplained: If you are labelled as unexplained, seek 2nd, 3rd, 4th opinion until your are explained, as there would be a doctor out there that maybe able to help.
11. Last but not the least may need to consider donor egg, sperm or carrier as time goes on.
12. Counselling may be advisable and can help in some cases

13. Check out these website where you can ask RE doctors any questions online and they would reply, you don't need to be their patients
a. http://forums.haveababy.com/index.php?showforum=10

b. http://www.inciid.org/forum/index.php

Please note this is not an exhausted list, and you don't need to follow any recommendations here. These are just my observations so far and there may be other things to add.

Fell free to add what you think someone should have told you

/links


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

choice - gosh you know alot about it donor sperm!! yeah it would be useful to know thanks about the transportation.  we are so in the dark about it all.  Are you using DS then?


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Mini
The courier company is
Kynisi courier Ltd
World wide express cryo/clinical focus
0207 3570001
Mr kosta Kios

I have used him twice it cost about £550-570 to export DH sperm in the cryo liquid nitrogen unaccompined to USA.
And i paid £300 to the clinic here to process the export papers
Kosta is very good infact my DH sperm got there before me, and was waiting for my arrival, to begin the action!!!!!


----------



## dreamermel (Dec 5, 2008)

sorry, about the cgh at hh - I may have been a bit confusing; they will be undertaking a clinical study, but will also be offering it privately, if you can pay, around £2200. This means they will def do it, and will use the same test lab as CARE, so it's £700 cheaper than CARE and the HH figures are generally better than CAREs, and I think CARE may be PRing themselves and not being 100% truthful with the way they report their figures - huge variation between the CARE centres...

Up to you, but I felt that going to the US is an additional emotional, physical and cost stress and if I can avoid it, I will. 

I take Biotics Research Pre Natal vits which are packed with everything I need, have acupuncture, and also watch nutrition and go to the gym....all a means to an end, I hope.

x Mel - happy new year to you!


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Mini
Fonor sperm in usa can be arranged from the website below

www.xytex.com


/links


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi 

can anyone help?! lol

im still waiting on my 1st appointment to go 2 hammersmith
but the problem is i have missed 3 periods, im not pregnant i have done so many tests! i dont know what to do to help along this period lol!

anyway what id like to know is.....
do i need 2 have a regular cycle or even a recent cycle for hammersmith or when treatment starts will they sort out my dissappearing cycle? 

also if i have missed 3 cycles does this mean im not producing enough eggs ?

Help!  

XXX


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Laura - I would speak to HH yourself about this, maybe they can put you on the pill to give you a period??  You need to have a period to start down regulating. ( i would think anyway)

Mel - Its ok i read it as we could pay for it too.  I'm not sure i would want to go down that route tho.  Oh i don't know, maybe 1 try.  we couldn't afford anymore goes at that anyway.  Maybe if we go down the donor route we could have 2 children from the same donor.  we wouldn't go to usa to have it, but we would use DS from there.


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Laura
Is this your first time of missing your period for 3months , has it happened before.
Have you got any history of surgery, M/C, or D&C.
I think they may need to some tests and investigations first, and you may be given progesterone to help bring on your period.
Dr Trew may be the best person to see if you can as he also specialises in asherman( scar tissue in the womb), some asherman ladies don't get period, but if you have not got the above history of surgery etc then you may not have ashermans.


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

Thing is i dont want to go on the pill again to regulate my period ... i want a family!

yeh this is the longest i've missed a period for its driving me mad!
i have no history of any surgery, ive always had irregular periods but never missed 3 periods! 

i just dont think id be able to handle it if i went to hammersmith and i had to wait for my period to come along before any treatment could start!

but also if i have missed 3 cycles does this mean im not producing enough eggs ?

xx


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Laura
I think you are producing eggs, and if you want to check you may do AMH and FSH test
I wonder if they would put you on metformin, I know someone that was always getting irregular periods, and was given metformin and concived naturally, although i don't know all her story, she never did ivf


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

i have had numerous amounts of tests (like you have 2 have before being referred) and none have picked up any abnormalitity, ive had tests to check my ovulation and they came back fine.

a few years ago i was diagnosed with PCOS but about a year ago i had to have another scan and was told i did not have PCOS or any signs that i had had it. This has led me to believe do i have it or not?

Hopefully im fine and hopefully its just im stressing lately waiting for my appointment to come through, and what to expect.

its so frustrating! lol sorry if i seem a burden ( is that the word?) on you! lol x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

* Hammersmith Girls Hall of Fame! From 5 January 2009  * 



There are so many of us now please let me know if I have got anything wrong!

[size=12pt]*Special thoughts this week go to * 

Woo and DH  lost twin     for twin 1
Nikki2008 and DH    
Scooter DH and Thomas and Angel Edward    

*Welcome our newest posters* 

Supriya 
Natalie.e 
Karen26 
Choice4 
dreamermel 
laura2 

*LADIES DR, STIMMING OR ON 2WW     *  [/size]

* Natalie.e * news??
* Karen26 * news??
*Allisa * news? 
*Cookie66 * update?  
* bobbymole * News??  

*LADIES IN LIMBO   *  

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  

*ellenld * starts D/r 8 Jan 09 
*siheilwli * 
*Emmat1010 * looking to go for 1st IVF coord appt November 13th
*Rafs-* started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08 news?
*bobbob * coord appt End Nov 08
*bobbi3* starting first IVF hopefully Dec 08  
*Mimo * starting ICSI ??
*Cawallinger * starting ICSI in Jan 09 coord appt 27 Nov 
*Supriya * coord appt 22 October 08 2nd tx 
*bry * poss new hh'er appt 17 Oct 
* Mrs GG * HSG 21 Oct coord appt January 09 
* Roxy x * coord appt 6 Nov 
* helenff * 1st appt week beg 24 Nov 08 possible tx early 09 
* laura2 * waiting for first appt 
* Gillydaffodil * waiting for appt may need fibroid removal first 
*Gaye *-Appt with Mr Trew 4 Dec looking at Feb/March 09 for next tx
* Supriya * Coord appt 2 Dec looking for tx in Jan/Feb 09 
*mini mouse * possibly going for DS 09
*dreamermel * second ICSI prob April 09 (mc first ICSI  
*laura2 *

*CONSULTATIONS, NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS*  

* christinen * BFN 10/11   
*Roxy x * non fert of embies Oct 08 going for icsi next time   
* Wannabemum08 - ectopic Sept 08   
Julie-Anne - seeing Mr Trew 7 Nov   
Koko78  - Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08    
nichola1975 (Nicky)  Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar   
Chris x  having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb   
candistar1- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance    update?
homegirl  
SarahTM [/] hopefully tx before Christmas depending on the old witch 
 Scooter  lost angel Edward October 08 at 17w  
Nikki2008- 4th IVF  9 July lost angel boy at 20w  
 Emlapem  BFN 25/11 
 Devilinya  Chemical pregnancy confirmed Dec 08 
 ELondon  BFN 1 Dec 08 
 Bobbi3  EC 12 December abnormal fertilization 

MUMMIES TO BE    

 Englishsetter   20 Nov 08    
woo-  12/11    
 EBW1969  surprise natural  6 Nov 08   EDD 27 June 2009 next scan 9 Feb 09
 Sudsy    
Britgrrl-   29/10  
Jameson777   22 October    
vholloway1978   23 September  
Lisax -  (date?)   scan 29 Sept  
Sara13 2nd IVF  1 July EDD 10 March 09  
 Kirsty (Kan1)   21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies!    
JandJ -  from 1st IVF- 2nd May 08 EDD 8 Jan 09 ? 
Shania35   from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD? News?   
 saffronL -  from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28/10/08. NEWS   
marie#1  -  from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD? NEWS   
Olly - Good Luck Everyone -  end of Oct after 2nd IVF News?  

 
HH MUMMIES  

NorthernFox  mummy to George and Isabel 26 Dec 08  
biddy2  Mummy to Nancy born 8 December 2008 
Ali M 7482 -  Mummy to Wilf and Maddie born 16 July 08  
Hush- Mummy to Aadil born at 32w 29 June 2008 
Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
EBW1969 (Jo)  - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz 
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR- Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007  
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07  
Smileylogo (Emma)  Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
Britgrrl-  ]BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
Ants2  - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG)  - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca  - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter  - mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz)  
ThackM (Michelle)  - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M  - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol  - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

HH Girls who have Moved to other Clinics- & still post GoodLuck

Secret Broody  moving to UCH  
 Pumpkin1  1st appt early Nov 08 now at CRM 
Future Mummy - BFN Oct 08, Lister   
loubeedood- Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- Good luck  
Odette - ET 24/07/08  6/8/08  
Totyu- Moved to Guys for NHS treatment IVF May/ June off to Lister/ARGC Oct/Nov 08 tx starting Jan 09   
yellowrose (Nicky)- awaiting appt at Lister   

Some may have been removed from the list that have not posted for a long time. If you have been removed and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Jo*​*

Also- Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 0208 383 8167​*​


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Welcome to all the new ladies on this thread

Happy New Year to you all.

Woo - so sorry to hear of your lost twin

J&J - lovely to hear from you, any news?

EBW - hope you are well.

Big hello's to SB, FM, Biddy2, Bobbi, Britgirl, Mini Mouse and anyone I've forgotton.

My news is I went into spontaneous labour on Christmas Day night and I am delighted to say George and Isabel (Izzy) were born on Boxing Day at 17.52 and 18.09 - a very welcome surprise weighing 6lb 13oz and 6lb exactly. 

They were delivered at 36+3 but are both well. We spent a whole week in hospital as Izzy had to spend a couple of days in Neo Natal due to her blood sugar and George is still behaving like a premature baby who should still be in the womb so didn't develop his suck and swallow ability and was tube fed through his nose.

Home now and it's complete chaos but I am completely overwelmed.

Love to all
NF
xxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Congratulations! that's great news. All the best


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Northern fox

[fly]Congratulations[/fly]

[fly]          [/fly]

[fly]       [/fly]


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

laura - a girl at work went on to metformin for the same problem she got her periods back and got pg, she also managed to get pg without it too!!     

Good luck!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

congrats NF on your new arrivals!  So pleased for you!


----------



## emmat1010 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi,

I am still lurking and started my Buserelin a few days ago so please update me on the hall of fame!!

Is there anyone else cycling at the same time as me? 

Hi to everyone.

Em x


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

hi....

thankyou everyone for all ur cuddles etc!

just had a call 2day bad news...... makes sence why it took so long to recieve my first appointment....

hammersmith are refusing to take me on for fertility treatment due to my age! there policy is 23-39 year olds......im 21          

how can this be real? how can you put an age on a subject like this? Although im young i hurt the same as everyone else is hurting..... my doctor is disputing this now with hammersmith while i have 2 wait to hear the verdict but god knows when that will be!
what are my options now? do i have to go private? i dont know knowbody seems to be helping me!

xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

no advice hon Im afraid just a big big   and hoping you get some help soon x


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Northern Fox - huge congrats, what an inspiration you are!!

I've been lurking lately as took a step back from it all in the run up to xmas. I'm due to start the whole process when my next AF arrives. I'll be doing the long protocol so won't actually be starting the drugs for another month or so. I saw a counsellor at HH yesterday as I'm begining to worry about the whole thing. She was fab and gave me loads more info on the whole process. I would reccommend it to anyone before their first IVF.

 to all of you that need it, fingers crossed for lots of success stories in 2009!!

Catherine


----------



## ellenld (Jan 24, 2008)

Laura, sorry to hear your news.  is that age limit for NHS treatment?

Quick question, does anyone know what time the pharmacy opens at HH?  Silly me booked my down reg scan for 7.10 am (to try and not interfear with work) and have realised that they will probably prescribe me with teh Gonal F that day (all being well) and am now thinking that I will probably have to wait around for for ages for the pharmacy to open.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I think it used to be 8.30 or so (but often found I still had to wait for an hour and a half after that.....  )


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Northenfox, congratulations!   

Future Mummy


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Northern Fox: OMG!!! Congratulations on the birth of your wonderful and healthy twins!!! 

It's the best news I've heard this year  I wish you all the best my love   
xxxx

Hi to all and a Happy New Year!!!


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

Northern Fox, many congratulations, what lovely names!

Re the frozen sperm issue, not sure how much research you have done on this, but I would be a bit reluctant myself to use anonymous sperm, as there is a high likelihood that your children will eventually want to know their genetics and find out as much as they can about their donor. It doesn't weaken the bond your husband will have with them, as he will have brought them up, he will be Daddy, but I think it is their right to be able to research anything to do with their genetics. It's worth reading some blogs of donor conceived children who are now adults, many of them feel very strongly about this. I know there are huge challenges with known donors, too, but it's worth doing all the thinking and processing before you decide - thinking not just about the next 10 years but the 50 after that. The reason the law has changed in the UK is to protect the rights of the child, which I think makes sense.

Sorry if you've alraedy been through this and come to a different conclusion, just my 2c


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Northern Fox - Congratulations, what fantastic news to start the year 

Laura -  I hope your GP can sort this out for you.


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

Congratulations Northernfox! I think my very first post was one to reassure you when you were stimming... and just look at you now! It's such a sweet joy, enjoy your babies.

Laura, I hope you can get started with your treatment soon. I get really angry about all their crazy parameters... age and weight and the like. It really is like saying that at 21 you don't want a baby as much as someone does at 23 or 30. It's just absurd and unfair to not treat you while you are young.

Love and luck to all, Biddy xx


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi All
I am happy to say  that Dr Armstrong at the Portland hospital is now also prescribing intralipids for immune treatment,for those with high NK cells this is now used as an alternative for IVIG, in some USA clinic with good results, and it is less expensive and not a blood product.
He is happy to give you a prescription if you want to buy it yourself from healthcare at home, or he can arrange it.
He is also the only Dr in the UK giving LIT, if you have DQ match with your husband
If you need his number PM me


----------



## Devilinya (Jul 14, 2008)

Evening Ladies

Happy New Year!

CONGRATULATIONS Northern Fox on the safe arrival of your twins, much love health and happiness to you and your DH.  

I have received my follow up consultation for the 19th February!   seems ages considering my treatment was in November..... Anyway I have decided I am going to ask for a NK cell test... am unsure if HH offer it but dont really want to pay for a private FET cycle if there is a chance something is wrong I just cant accept after 3 miscarriages (6, 8 & 12 weeks) and 3 (known) chemical prgs that they were just bad luck, I know i've only had 1 IVF that resulted in a chemical prg but I'm not sure how many times I can go through all this.

Anyone else had a similar experience to me?

Laura - sorry to hear your news   hopefully you will have the option of having private treatment.

xxDavinia.xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Dev - I asked mr T for the same tests but he said something about the NK cells may be in the stomach and they are not testing there, or something along those lines! He did put me off. I think they do do them, they send them to TDL.  Have you had DHs sprem tested, for DNA frag and have you had karyotype test done. I don;t want to frighten you hun, but we had the karyotype done, (Mr T said we didn't need it!!) but it came back abnormal for DH.  so may be donor sperm for us, as like you i can't go through all that again.  I'm hoping this was the cause of our 2 chem pgs. IYKWIM!  

Mr Ramsey is the one to see for tests on DHs sperm.  He is lovely, very doiwn to earth and will go through everything with you. I can give you his details if you need them.  He has a clinic at HH but also at Devonshire place, charing cross and a saturday clinic once a month in slough. 

Good luck with the follow up.


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

For immune tests, you can get it done directly with the Alan Beer USA lab
you call them on 4089721687
They would fax you the lab forms, with the cost,you tick wat tests you want, then put the fax number you want the result sent to, Then go to a local TDL they would drwa the blood and fedex it to usa.when the result arrives, anyone that is high would be highlighted, then you can work with drs that ould prescribe immune treatment like Dr Armstrong at the portland or Dr Gorgy, and you don't need to be their patients, you can still have your ivf at HH.
NB: immune tests can be expensive, i got some on NK cell and MTHFR on nhs in my local hospital i think it was just luck!!!
If you want to know more about immune tests and treatment get the book by Dr Alan Beer "is your body baby friendly"


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm feeling a bit all over the place with our ICSI looming so this may seem a bit of a strange question but we really want to book a holiday for June in Florida but I don't know if it is the right thing to do until we know the result.
On one hand I refuse to put my life on hold on the gamble that we are lucky enough to get a bfp 1st time (which I know is unlikely) and I need something to look forward to but on the other I'm worried that if I got a bfp would it safe to go? 

Sorry for the ramble girls but my mind is all over the place   

Help!

Catherine


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Calli - Yes you'll be fine to fly WHEN you are pregnant!!  you'll be about 5 months? You could check with the airline on their restrictions for pg women, and you could ask HH.  The holiday will do you good, and if its bad news, and i say, IF, then it will still do you good.  I would book it!! NOW!


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Congratulations Northern Fox - lovely news!

Davina - Apologies if this is all stuff you know already but with your history you should be able to be referred to a recurrent miscarriage clinic on the NHS (St Mary's for eg) and they can do all the usual tests and give you advice on NK cells. HH will also do the tests if they think there is reason to do so and with 3 m/c they should do so no questions asked.  Some GPs will arrange the standard panel on the NHS too but will not be great at interpreting the results. If you go to the investigations board you will see a thread at the top of the page with the lists of tests to request. Many of these are totally non-controversial unlike the role of NK cells in rec m/c or ivf failure. Dr Beer's book is just one of the approaches and not necessarily one espoused by many drs here. I hope you can get some answers soon.

Betty x


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Ladies!!

I just wanted to let you know that I took a test this morning (on my birthday) and it was BFP!!

We tried naturally (baby dance) and with an at home AI Kit as we knew this was our last chance at conceiving naturally before tx in the next few days...

I'm so chuffed!!

Sorry for the 'me' post....

Lots of love and hugs to all  

Secret B xx


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Please can anyone around hammersmith help
I need a taxi from the station to the hospital, I have appointment for surgery soon, and I need to be there at 7.30am
I can get to east acton but my escort cannot walk far
Do have a taxi number you can give me
I called hospital switch board they gave me a taxi in fulham which is £15

I called my Trew sec, I found her so rude especially the private sec 
I would be paying £2500 for the hysteroscopy and lysis of adhesion and i would be coming from SE london, and I need to be there at 7.30, the sec did not have a taxi number , would not even help, and did not listen to the fact that I would be coming from far away so I may not get there exactly at 7.30

Please if any of you would be at the hospital soon, could you get me a taxi number from the recption, or if you stay in the hammasmith area, and know any good taxi please give me

Thanks


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Secret Broody, congratulations on your postive result, I was typing when you posted so I posts crossed


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

Mini-mouse the thing Mr Trew probably said re NK cells is that the tests they run test the NK cells in your peripheral circulation. Multiple studies have shown that this has almost no correlation to the level and type of NK cells in your womb. The phrase to describe this I found quite helpful was "it's like measuring the concentration of taxis on the M25 and using this to estimate the number of red buses in Trafalgar Square." !

As Betty has said, with multiple miscarriages Hammersmith can (and should and will if you ask) run the recurrent miscarriage panel which tests all the items which are KNOWN to be linked to miscarriage, including Factor V Leiden, MTHFR, Anti phospolipid antipodies, anti cardiolipin antibodies; and can also order a full karyotype to see if there are any issues with your chromosomes or your husband's. The NK cells' involvement has never been subject to controlled studies, so those doctors who are very evidence-led, like the HH group, are very sceptical about it, so you would need to go elsewhere for those tests.


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Congratulations NF on the birth of your two little gems. 

OMG secret fantastic news hunny.

Love gaye


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

SB have written elsewhere but many congrats. Going home now will try and update HoF asap though!


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Secret B - thats fab news AND you've saved yourself a fortune. Congrats & good luck with the 9mw!

Choice - if no-one replies to you by Mon I'll have a look as I'll be at the hospital then.

Catherine x


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks catherine, that would be nice of you


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

choice - there is a taxi office just down the road from HH.  I saw it today. 
190 Du Cane Road, 
Shepherd's Bush
London, W12 0BJ
Telephone
020 8743 2367

    secretary!! 

we saw Mr T today and he thinks the karyotype result had nothing to do with the chem pgs!     
we told him that we had resigned to the idea of donor sperm.  He said he can see our point but its such a small problem that pgs could happen, but it is like a lottery. he wants us to see a genetic counsellor.  He said if we wanted to go to donor sperm then that too would be fine. He said that if the chromosome problem had occured then i would be more likely to have M/C later, around 8 weeks.     
ANyway we were confused when we left, we then went to see sperm doc, we talked and talked, we told him that we don't have the moiney for 'lottery' and if we went to donor we could have 2 children instead of doing the lottery and ending up with none. if a pg would occur with DH sperm then it would mean we would be on tender hooks in case i M/C, We know that anyone can M/C at any stage, but the odds would be higher with our Sperm. Mr R said that he can see we are very practical people and he can see that we have made our minds up and he agreed we are doing th right decision, as at the end of the day it comes down to money and our emotions.  

He even said not to see the genetics counsellor as they will just fill us with stats and not give an opionion.  He was so impressed with how we have dealt with it and our reasons why we are going down this route, that he would like us to chat to any couples that may go to him with the same problem,  he said especially the men, as they usually feel that their male ego has been bashed.       

He was sooooooooo nice i wanted to kiss him!!          

so thats it, DS for us! We can phone the clinic on monday and arrange for it all to happen!! HH get the sperm from USA and its the same legally as having a donor from here.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

secret - Well done hun, so happy for you! I posted on the other thread.  what a turn up for the books!!!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Mini mouse, I am delighted that you have been able to get answers to your questions and that the sperm doc was able to help. sending you lots of     for the next treatment.

Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Ah thanks FM!   

Do you know when you are going to be trying again, if you are?


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Mini mouse,
Maybe in 2 cycles time, but not sure at the moment what to do and where so gathering info and having some tests done ( FSH, ...) 

Future Mummy


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Mini 
Thanks for the taxi number thats really helpful
Good luck in your DS cycle,


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

you're welcome chick!   Thanks


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Congrats Secret B!


----------



## Sudsy (May 19, 2008)

Apologies for long absence but very happy to return to some fantastic news - huge congratulations to Northern Fox and my near cycle buddy Secret Broody. 

On a different subject, FWIW, I recall having getting just the same impression of that 'charming' secretary as Choice4. Nothing like a sympathetic manner at such a sensitive time... Unbelievable.

All fine here, despite being constantly spaced out and exhausted for the last couple of months, in a way I never realised was possible. 

Anyhow, I mainly just wanted to send everyone heartfelt wishes for a fantastically happy and successful 2009.

Sudsy x


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi there to all....first post...so be gentle with me....plus I am the hubbers so hope I can post on here 

So we are with Trew & on the short ptotocol (Antogonist)...and after reading lots dont understand why. Wife is 34 & good FSH levels so really confused why ? Anyone know?

Also - my lovely wife got 7 eggs but only 2 fertislised....this seems low....or it it the norm? Also wife has not had her blood checked once....and I thought she would turn into a pin cushion. Again is this normal?

And now we have to wait a few days....which has made everything else going on seem irrelevant. Sport certainly seems totally irrelevant 

Sorry for the rather self centered post.....but best wishes to you all


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

bigfish
Welcome on board the HH site
Is this your first ivf, did you use icsi for the fertlization,
Sometimes the first ivf tells drs how one responds, and decide how to change things next time
I hope there is no next time for you, because it only takes one to make a baby. fingers crossed for you that out of the 2embs, a baby would surely come
Good luck


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks  

This is our first IVF & they didnt use icsi.....just let them swim around I guess

And yes...I am hoping no next time...but who knows


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Big fish
lets wait and see, I hope there is no next time, but if there is then ICSI and a different protocol may help
Goodluck


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

OMG OMG OMG!! Secret Broody!

Now that's the best news I've had this year!  

Huge congratulations
x


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Is anyone due to start a cycle any time soon? I'm just waiting for AF to arrive then I can register (long protocol). Need an AF dance guys!

 Catherine x


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

Congrats to secret broody, that's great news. And Northern Fox, well done on that delivery. Hope you're all doing well. 

BigFish, I'm sure Dr T would explain if you asked, but my guess is that they will put more and more people on the SP as it's so much easier for the patient, and has the same success rates as the LP. The LP essentially takes a month longer, and is much harder on your body as you take the down reg drugs that essentially put you into menopause, which often have nasty mood swing effects as well as migraines in some of us. So SP is really now the way to go. It used to be thought that the LP was preferable but really not sure why - it's the historical protocol as the drugs required to do the SP only became available about 8 or so years ago. And for a long tiem only poor responders were put on SP so inevitably the results were worse. Now in matched studies the success rates are the same with each protocol. it may be that the LP is just the one the docs have always used so some of them keep on using it. I did it once, then switched to the SP and would never go back.

Re 2/7 that is low. Have they given you any reasons? You can call and talk to one of the embryologists and ask if they noted anything about the eggs that were retrieved - what sizes were they? Was there any abnormal morphology? What did they look like the morning after? You should also have been told how the two which did fertilise were - how fast did they grow? What level of fragmentation? etc. This will help you be informed should you need a follow-up consultation with Mr Trew.

Re blood tests, on the SP they don't need them and they aren't that informative as the suppressing drug you take (cetrotide/orgalutron) directly affects the LH and estrogen levels, so measuring them doesn't help you make any decisions about the cycle. Having said that, if you want the info should you have to do another cycle, you can just stick your name down for a blood test when you show up for your scan and if asked, say the drs want the info (a little white lie doesn't hurt anyone...)

I do hope this works for you.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

* Hammersmith Girls Hall of Fame! From 12 January 2009  * 



There are so many of us now please let me know if I have got anything wrong!

[size=12pt]*Special thoughts this week go to * 

Woo and DH  lost twin     for twin 1
Nikki2008 and DH    
Scooter DH and Thomas and Angel Edward    
laura2 age issue with starting tx   

*Welcome our newest posters* 

Supriya 
Natalie.e 
Karen26 
Choice4 
dreamermel 
laura2 
bigfish123 

*LADIES DR, STIMMING OR ON 2WW     *  [/size]

* (Mrs)bigfish123 PUPO PUPO testing 
emmat1010  started d/r 
 Natalie.e  news??
 Karen26  news??
Allisa  news? 
Cookie66  update?  
 bobbymole  News??  

LADIES IN LIMBO     

LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT  

ellenld  starts D/r 8 Jan 09 
siheilwli  
Rafs- started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08 news?
bobbob  coord appt End Nov 08
bobbi3 starting first IVF hopefully Dec 08  
Mimo  starting ICSI ??
Cawallinger  starting ICSI in Jan 09 coord appt 27 Nov 
Supriya  coord appt 22 October 08 2nd tx 
bry  poss new hh'er appt 17 Oct 
 Mrs GG  HSG 21 Oct coord appt January 09 
 Roxy x  coord appt 6 Nov 
 helenff  1st appt week beg 24 Nov 08 possible tx early 09 
 laura2  waiting for first appt 
 Gillydaffodil  waiting for appt may need fibroid removal first 
Gaye -Appt with Mr Trew 4 Dec looking at Feb/March 09 for next tx
 Supriya  Coord appt 2 Dec looking for tx in Jan/Feb 09 
mini mouse  going for DS 09
dreamermel  second ICSI prob April 09 (mc first ICSI  
laura2  hope you can find someone to do tx 

CONSULTATIONS, NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS  

 christinen  BFN 10/11   
Roxy x  non fert of embies Oct 08 going for icsi next time   
 Wannabemum08 - ectopic Sept 08   
Julie-Anne - seeing Mr Trew 7 Nov   
Koko78  - Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08    
nichola1975 (Nicky)  Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar   
Chris x  having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb   
candistar1- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance    update?
homegirl  
SarahTM [/] hopefully tx before Christmas depending on the old witch 
 Scooter  lost angel Edward October 08 at 17w  
Nikki2008- 4th IVF  9 July lost angel boy at 20w  
 Emlapem  BFN 25/11 
Devilinya  followup 19/2 after chem pgy Dec 08 
 ELondon  BFN 1 Dec 08 
 Bobbi3  EC 12 December abnormal fertilization 

MUMMIES TO BE    

Secret Broody   9/1/09   
 Englishsetter   20 Nov 08    
woo-  12/11    
 EBW1969  surprise natural  6 Nov 08   EDD 27 June 2009 next scan 9 Feb 09
 Sudsy    
Britgrrl-   29/10  
Jameson777   22 October    
vholloway1978   23 September  
Lisax -  (date?)   scan 29 Sept  
Sara13 2nd IVF  1 July EDD 10 March 09  
 Kirsty (Kan1)   21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies!    
JandJ -  from 1st IVF- 2nd May 08 EDD 8 Jan 09 ? 
Shania35   from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD? News?   
 saffronL -  from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28/10/08. NEWS   
marie#1  -  from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD? NEWS   
Olly - Good Luck Everyone -  end of Oct after 2nd IVF News?  

 
HH MUMMIES  

NorthernFox  mummy to George and Isabel 26 Dec 08  
biddy2  Mummy to Nancy born 8 December 2008 
Ali M 7482 -  Mummy to Wilf and Maddie born 16 July 08  
Hush- Mummy to Aadil born at 32w 29 June 2008 
Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
EBW1969 (Jo)  - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz 
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR- Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007  
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07  
Smileylogo (Emma)  Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
Britgrrl-  ]BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
Ants2  - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG)  - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca  - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter  - mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz)  
ThackM (Michelle)  - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M  - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol  - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

HH Girls who have Moved to other Clinics- & still post GoodLuck

Secret Broody  moving to UCH  
 Pumpkin1  1st appt early Nov 08 now at CRM 
Future Mummy - BFN Oct 08, Lister   
loubeedood- Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- Good luck  
Odette - ET 24/07/08  6/8/08  
Totyu- Moved to Guys for NHS treatment IVF May/ June off to Lister/ARGC Oct/Nov 08 tx starting Jan 09   
yellowrose (Nicky)- awaiting appt at Lister   

Some may have been removed from the list that have not posted for a long time. If you have been removed and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Jo*​*

Also- Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 0208 383 8167​*​


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

morning all hope all are ok.

Welcome to bigfish. nice to have a man on here  

I had poor fert the first tx even with icsi (1/6) and that didnt go any further. As you should be able to see by my signature, fert results for me have never been fantastic but they have improved a lot.  Sadly often the first tx can turn into a "test cycle". They will take note of what happened and tweak your DW's next protocol in line with what happened.  I had my best tx with SP/Antagonist. Here's hoping next time is your time!

Gotta go, work and all that and this HoF takes a little time these days with all these people!!!


----------



## ellenld (Jan 24, 2008)

Catherine

I started down regging last week so am probably about a month ahead of you.  All going well so far apart from having bruises on my tummy and today feeling absolutely knackered.  Got my scan a week on Thursday adn hopefully can start stimulating after that.

What side effects have other people had on the Burselin?

Good luck for your cycle.

Ellen


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks ladies for the info....it is a bit tricky being a man in this IVF cycle....as I dont have much to do apart from make the tea...(oh & disappear in a room with a pot every now & again  )

Anway....we saw a lady called Anna this morning along with an Embrologist (both lovely) who said the 2 that "made it" were good ones....8 cells & hopefully are now snuggled up inside my wife on the sofa ;-)

Embrolgist said both sperm & eggs were good....but didnt offer a reason why they didnt fetilise

So....fingers crossed now....but at least we are "in the game" so to speak

Good luck to you all....


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

congrats bigfish and mrs bigfish on being pupo. Sorry if misinterpreted your previous post....Sending you lots of   for a BFP!!! (big fat positive).  I only ever had 2 "make it" but it only takes 1!


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi all!!

hope everyone has been well and sucessful with treatment!  

thankyou everyone for your support! I BELIEVE MIRACLES DO HAPPEN!  

luckily for me i work within the PCT and managed to talk to the Comminsioner for specialist Funding, wihtin a few minutes of chatting she advised me she will pass my appeal (as we have a diagnose fertility issue!) 
surely some good news had to come out of all the bad and it had!! 

    

xxxxx


----------



## Englishsetter (May 6, 2007)

Hi everyone, long time no post. Just thought I'd drop by to say hi and update those who remember me. 

We had our 12 week scan today and both the twins are looking great. We are so chuffed, and never ever in a million years thought we'd see this day. All I can say is Hammersmith rocks!

Bigfish - this was our first IVF at Hammersmith and as EBW et al say, it only take one (or in our case two!)  

Hugs to all,
ES.xxxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

English setter, fantastic news!  

Future Mummy


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Twins eh...how exciting

Can i ask a dumb question - presume that twins means both embryos emplanted meaning they will be unique ie not identical? Is this the case why IVF have a few twins?

And congrats again


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Welcome Bigfish and good luck with your cycle.

Yes, in the main IVF twins are generally due to both embryo's implanting and as such the they are not identical and have the own placenta's etc. I have just given birth to a boy (George) and girl (Izzy) from our first IVF at Hammersmith. We couldn't have been more delighted.

On occasion however, one embryo can divide forming identical twins so in theory it is possible to have quads I believe albeit rare!

EnglishSetter - fab news on your twins reaching the 4 week stage! That's wonderful.

JandJ - any news?

Biddy, hope you and Nancy are well

Laura congrats on the appeal

EBW, SB, Britgirl, Jameson and Woo - hope you are all well and enjoying your pregnancies.

Big hello's to Gaye, Bobbi, FM, Minnie.

Good luck with your cycles to all our new posters.

Finally, sorry if I've missed anyone - it's getting harder to keep up these days 
NF
xx


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi All,

I haven't been on here for a little while and wanted to see how you all were doing... 

NF: Your twins are absolutely adorable. A big hug each to George and Izzy    and one for you    

EnglishSetter/; Congrats on your 12 wk scan!! You've now enrolled into the 2nd tri!!! All the best hun  

BigFish: Welcome and hello there!! Congrats on the BigFishes being PUPO!! All the best!

Laura: You lucky thing you...I bet there are so many people who would love to have your job!! Good for you and excellent news!!

Britgirl: Thanks   xx

Betty M: Thanks hun  xx

Hi and Hugs to Ellenid, Future mummy, Bobbi, EBW, Cawallinger, Choice, Mini and anyone else I've missed... 

As for me, I'm just waiting for my 6 wk scan..

SB xx


----------



## Peaches V (Aug 13, 2008)

Hello
Hope you dont mind me joining your thread...?
We are 90% decided on starting an ICSI cycle at HH next month... (Severe MF, TESE required, chose HH cos our urologist says the guy in the lab at HH is the best!)

Any hot tips please??  Things to watch out for!?  
Thanks a lot & good luck everyone...


----------



## Englishsetter (May 6, 2007)

Peaches - I had a few moans at the start of tx at HH. We were NHS so we felt a bit like cattle being herded at the start (but I suspect most hossies are like that?). And at our first few appt they didn't ever give us any info other than bear necessesity. But everyone on here prompted me to ask qs and from that point on it got so much better. Once we got to the stimming stage I thought HH were great and would def recommend them. They have a very laid back manner, and this should help to keep you grounded through tx.

NF - Your twins are absolutely adorable. Did you have your two little bundles at Queen Charlottes? What was your experience like?

SB - the 6 week scan is sooo exciting but it feels like time has slowed down to a crawl doesn't it! Good luck, and hope you haven't started to feel too sick yet. Hmmmm, what a joy that is.

ESxx


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Aw thanks for the lovely comments about George and Izzy. They are growing so fast I can't believe it - George is now 7lb 3oz and Izzy 6lb 13oz and they're only 3 weeks old! 

EnglishSetter - no I didn't have them at Queen Charlottes, I live in Herts so had them at the Princess Alexandra Hosp in Harlow. I have to say they were fantastic, no grumbles at all. We had fortnightly growth scans from 22 weeks so got to see them often which is so reassuring.

Throughout labour and birth I was never left alone and had a dedicated midwife until the end when they were delivered by a registrar in theatre to ensure that every precaution was taken. (along with the 16 others present + my DH & me!)

I presume you are going to Queen Charlottes?

NF x


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Regarding Queen Charlottes I have just finished a 6 week placement at the NICU there and saw the maternity wards & theatre and was v impressed. I we ever get lucky enough to need the service I would fight to go there.

As for me I'm STILL waiting for AF, day 34...... will have to phone Hammersmith on Mon as we're funded for a Jan cycle. Has this appened to anyone else? Could it be from stress?

Catherine


----------



## Englishsetter (May 6, 2007)

AF dances for you Cawallinger. 

I was given a two month funding window and pretty much didn't start tx until the second month, such that collection and transfer were in the third month, and this seems totally normal. Were you told just Jan or Jan/Feb? 

Thanks for vote of confidence re QC....I'm booked in there, which is lovely as I was born there too. I've not been round yet, so have all that to come. Still feels a bloomin' long way off though.

Buckets of luck to everyone starting/in middle of tx. i'll be thinking of you all. xx


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

This wait until pregnancy test is a little hard. Been keeping nice & busy...art fairs (made me chucke £700,000 for a picture that was just vertical stipes), cinema, walks, dinners...

Feeling quite positive, so fingers crossed

Peaches - we have great treatment but I got the feeling they were not busy - only 5 other couples on our day for eggg collection, and only 3 for ebryo transfer. However - all the staff are great, very friendly. The issue I had is I didnt really know what questions to ask at the very beginning....that has all changed  

Good luck to all


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

I feel like I have not been here for ages!  Work and a computer virus are of course the main culprits! 

Congratulations on being PUPO bigfish, look after mrs bigfish and give in to her every whim  

Englishsetter, great news about your 12 week scan  

NF congrats on your babies, what a wonderful Christmas present  

Well, I have heard from HH and I have been given the go ahead for IVF. Removing the fibroid would leave a scar which could have the same risk of mc as leaving the fibroid in so I guess if we are successful they will just monitor it. Hopefully the down regging drugs will shrink it. Co-ord meeting on the 29th Jan, due to start drugs in Feb and IVF in March. I also called the UCHL nurses last week and called off my last NHS funded IUI. I was supposed to do one with injections this month but because I am due to start IVF drugs in Feb we both agreed not to stimulate the ovaries two months in a row. 

I now have my lilac folder and I am looking forward to the 29th (sicko!).  What will they do? Will they give me an idea of dates? My next AF is due on the 6th or 7th Feb, could I be starting downregging that cycle?

I also plan to tell my manage sometime in the next two weeks.  I have spoken to HR and, even though they have never had to advice on this before despite being a large local authority, she was sympathetic because I friends went through it and she knew how tough it was.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Northen Fox, you have beautiful babies  

Congrats to you and DH.

Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Gilly - I'm sure they will say that you can start on next AF.  from what i remember at our co-ord meeting was that they said start on day 21 of cycle, soooooo could you count this months cycle? or is it past day 21?  ANyway you could defo start next month!!!!


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

I would be at HH on Thursday 22nd for my hysteroscopic surgery
Anyone else that would be there


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

No sorry choice, i'm there on 21st!  

Mr Bigfish- when is test day?  Word of advice, don't be tempted by those evil pee sticks!! (says she!)


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Choice4 sorry, I'm there on the 29th Jan. Hope surgery goes well  

Minimouse, at the co-ord meeting I'll be on CD17 but to tell you the truth I don't want to start this cycle.  Even though I am telling my manager about IVF and that it must take priority, I don't want to take time off work in early March, psychologically I am not ready.  The stress of not being there during the last days of prep and gala opening of the first exhibition I have managed and dumping everything on my staff would be a bit too much for me     and really not conducive to successful IVF!!! If I start in the Feb cycle I think I would start down regging on the 28th Feb ish and do EC/TX at the end of March which would be much more stress free for me. Of course if they say this cycle is the only option we would go for it! Sorry for sounding selfish


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Gilly - no its not selfish at all!  they would probably say to start day 21 on next cycle anyway.  They don't have to know what day you are on when you go for co-ord appt anyway.  They haven't a clue!!  
I'm the same with work, i try to work out when tx will be and delay things or get things finished so i'm not stressing about them or have to take time off for appts.  Good luck


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks! makes me feel better


----------



## Englishsetter (May 6, 2007)

Gilly, there is also a reasonable chance that you'll need tests done around day2 (I had to have a scan and sometimes you need bloods). So I think it's safest to assume it would be next cycle anyway.


----------



## Peaches V (Aug 13, 2008)

Hello again  

Thanks for all your responses to my post...  Its helps so much !
Have HSG tomorrow and seeing Mr Trew again on Wed...
Bit nervous about it... as he suggested we just do a TESE to look for sperm and THEN only do a tx if they find something but we really want to do the tx alongside as we are worried (if we find some) they wont defrost and will have been wasted..!  We have finally come to terms with the donor backup thing, so think as I am 37 we might as well tx anyway and then just use the donor sperm if they dont find any of DHs...  (Mini Mouse, am I right in thinking you want to go straight to DIVF too rather than DI?)

Thanks again & good luck everyone   
Peaches
x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

* Hammersmith Girls Hall of Fame! From 21 January 2009  * 



There are so many of us now please let me know if I have got anything wrong!

[size=12pt]*Special thoughts this week go to * 

Woo and DH  lost twin     for twin 1
Nikki2008 and DH    
Scooter DH and Thomas and Angel Edward    

*Welcome our newest posters* 

Supriya 
Natalie.e 
Karen26 
Choice4 
dreamermel 
laura2 
bigfish123 
Peaches v 
Beanie1 

*LADIES DR, STIMMING OR ON 2WW     *  [/size]

* (Mrs)bigfish123 PUPO PUPO testing 23 January 09 
emmat1010  started d/r 
 Natalie.e  news??
 Karen26  news??
Allisa  news? 
Cookie66  update?  
 bobbymole  News??  

LADIES IN LIMBO     

LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT  

ellenld  starts D/r 8 Jan 09 
siheilwli  
Rafs- started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08 news?
bobbob  coord appt End Nov 08
bobbi3 starting first IVF hopefully Dec 08  
Mimo  starting ICSI ??
Cawallinger  starting ICSI in Jan 09 coord appt 27 Nov 
Supriya  coord appt 22 October 08 2nd tx 
bry  poss new hh'er appt 17 Oct 
 Mrs GG  HSG 21 Oct coord appt January 09 
 Roxy x  coord appt 6 Nov 
 helenff  1st appt week beg 24 Nov 08 possible tx early 09 
 laura2  waiting for first appt 
 Gillydaffodil  waiting for appt may need fibroid removal first 
Gaye -Appt with Mr Trew 4 Dec looking at Feb/March 09 for next tx
 Supriya  Coord appt 2 Dec looking for tx in Jan/Feb 09 
mini mouse  going for DS 09
dreamermel  second ICSI prob April 09 (mc first ICSI  
 Peaches V  HSG 20 Jan 09 aim for Feb ICSI 

CONSULTATIONS, NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS  

 christinen  BFN 10/11   
Roxy x  non fert of embies Oct 08 going for icsi next time   
 Wannabemum08 - ectopic Sept 08   
Julie-Anne - seeing Mr Trew 7 Nov   
Koko78  - Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08    
nichola1975 (Nicky)  Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar   
Chris x  having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb   
candistar1- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance    update?
homegirl  
SarahTM [/] hopefully tx before Christmas depending on the old witch 
 Scooter  lost angel Edward October 08 at 17w  
Nikki2008- 4th IVF  9 July lost angel boy at 20w  
 Emlapem  BFN 25/11 
Devilinya  followup 19/2 after chem pgy Dec 08 
 ELondon  BFN 1 Dec 08 
 Bobbi3  EC 12 December abnormal fertilization 
 laura2  appeal re age to be passed 
 Beanie1  coord appt feb 09 

MUMMIES TO BE    

Secret Broody   9/1/09   
 Englishsetter   20 Nov 08    
woo-  12/11    
 EBW1969  surprise natural  6 Nov 08   EDD 27 June 2009 next scan 9 Feb 09
 Sudsy    
Britgrrl-   29/10  
Jameson777   22 October    
vholloway1978   23 September  
Lisax -  (date?)   scan 29 Sept  
Sara13 2nd IVF  1 July EDD 10 March 09  
 Kirsty (Kan1)   21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies!    
JandJ -  from 1st IVF- 2nd May 08 EDD 8 Jan 09 ? 
Shania35   from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD? News?   
 saffronL -  from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28/10/08. NEWS   
marie#1  -  from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD? NEWS   
Olly - Good Luck Everyone -  end of Oct after 2nd IVF News?  

 
HH MUMMIES  

NorthernFox  mummy to George and Isabel 26 Dec 08  
biddy2  Mummy to Nancy born 8 December 2008 
Ali M 7482 -  Mummy to  Wilf and Maddie born 16 July 08  
Hush- Mummy to Aadil born at 32w 29 June 2008 
Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
EBW1969 (Jo)  - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz 
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR- Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007  
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07  
Smileylogo (Emma)  Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
Britgrrl-  ]BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
Ants2  - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG)  - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca  - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter  - mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz)  
ThackM (Michelle)  - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M  - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol  - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

HH Girls who have Moved to other Clinics- & still post GoodLuck

Secret Broody  moving to UCH  
 Pumpkin1  1st appt early Nov 08 now at CRM 
Future Mummy - BFN Oct 08, Lister   
loubeedood- Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- Good luck  
Odette - ET 24/07/08  6/8/08  
Totyu- Moved to Guys for NHS treatment IVF May/ June off to Lister/ARGC Oct/Nov 08 tx starting Jan 09   
yellowrose (Nicky)- awaiting appt at Lister   

Some may have been removed from the list that have not posted for a long time. If you have been removed and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Jo*​*

Also- Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 0208 383 8167​*​


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

morning all

Welcome peaches v

Laura great news on the appeal

Cant stop as back at work although have done HOF dont think I have missed anything.

Been awol as K was sick most of last week.  She also had her first birthday and we had a houseful of grandparents + two of K's friends on Sat.  Who would have thought where I would now be a year ago!

Hope to catch up better soon


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

mini mouse - test day for Mrs Bigfish is this Friday (Gulp). Seems to have come round quickly...but I reckon this week will be slow

Is there any time of the day she should pee on the stick? I ask as I have flown my team in Thurs/Friday for meetings & would rather wait until the evening to find out, rather than be boucing of the ceiling if its good news or canning them all in event its not such good news.

We are both feeling positive, but who knows.

Really apprecaite everyones help here


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

good luck for Friday big fishes!

If she is going to pee, I would say pee in the morning as this will be a better indicator as hormones are more concentrated if she hasnt peed for hours.

I didnt use a peestick though. I just waited for the blood test as it gives a better indicator of hormone levels etc.


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi All

Well we had our coordination appointment last Thursday.  Ended up taking a little longer as I needed a scan and then met with the embryologist because we are going to blasts (    if we are lucky) and then finally to pick up my prescription. 15 minutes late to my car resulted in me seeing my car ticketed which resulted in me bursting in to tears calling him a vulture and how could he do this in a hospital!!!!!!!!!!!  He was sympathetic and told me to write and explain... but do they really ever let you off?  A very nice lady gave me her unexpired ticket and said just say they didn't see.  So my question is should I be honest and try and get out of the ticket explaining about all the unexpected delays in hospital that day or should I be dishonest and send in the unexpired ticket?

I am really struggling to find some positivity with this up and coming treatment.  I am missing my brother's wedding back in NZ because of the timing of our final NHS go, it will also be our third attempt... it is just so hard    

Anyhow sorry about the doom and gloom.  On a more positive note we start around mid Feb on the short protocol and as mentioned earlier hoping to go to blasts.  Please let this be third time lucky     

Bobbi - I waited and waited for my f/u appointment when I had treatment back in August/September and still had heard nothing by Nov.  I ended up opting to see consultant privately.  My DH was told by admin staff that we were more likely to get dates for future treatment before f/u appointment and actually that was what happened.  I would hassle them for that appointment some more if I was you.

Bigfish - welcome to the thread.  Really nice to hear a guys perspective of treatment.  I was told on Thursday that all newbies to HH are only offered HPT (Home Pregnancy Test aka pee stick) and not the blood test which is what we have all had for testing previously.  Hope your DW can hold out testing till you get home on Friday     

NF - welcome back hunny.  Glad to see a piccie of your bubs.... very sweet and great sizes too for only being 3 weeks old!

EBW - I can't believe Kate is 1 year already!  Hope your pg is going well    

Love gaye


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi Gaye

Your post reminds me of one of my disastrous visits to HH when I also was given a ticket. It was one of those days when everything went wrong. It took me almost two hours to get there so I was very late for my appointment and bursting for the loo. The minute I arrived a dashed to the toilet and then booked in. Only then they explained that the Cervical Assessment I was there for required a full bladder - why hadn't anybody told me this!!!??! All the scans I'd had to date required an empty bladder and as an IVF novice I had no idea it was a dummy run for ET.

So, I had to stay there and drink water for what seemed like an age! Just as I was now ready again and bursting for a pee, a poor man in front of me had an epileptic fit and was in a very bad way - the crash team was called and the whole place came to a standstill. At this point my ticket was expiring but I had no way to leave the hospital to top up my ticket or I'd have had an accident and would have had to start drinking all over again. 

The good news was the assesment went well but upon returning to my car I had acquired a ticket. God the tears I cried that day - total frustration. Anyway, I wrote to them explaining that due to the incident with the gentleman and the crash team this had casued my ticket to expire and due to the delicate nature of why I was visting the hospital I could not leave. It's no surprise that they were very unsympathetic and they told me I had to pay the fine or get a letter from HH comfirming my story! After 3 letters each way they told me they would take me to court if I didn't pay it or get a letter from the hospital. HH kindly provided the letter and I was let off however I would have pushed it all the way.

The moral of the story is, don't tell the truth - they don't care! Photocopy the extra ticket for your records and send it in to them stating that the warden (sorry vulture) must not have seen it as you had topped up your parking due to your delay in the hospital.

Good luck
NF
x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Gaye - I would lie too about your ticket.  I have always wonderered what would happen if i got a ticket while i was waiting for a scan (even when its a booked one and you are sat there 3 hours later!!) I would complain.  Yes they do let you off.  we've had a few in work and we have explianed reason why, also i got one when i nipped into a shop for 2 mins.  I told them i went in to get change for the metre!!!      

Bobbi - I would name and shame!!!      

Mr Bigfish - I pee in a plastic cup in the morning then dip the stick when i'm ready!    I'd not heard they were doing pee sticks instead of bloods.  I would refuse pee sticks as i have had 2 chem pg and would not of known about these if i had pee'd only and we would just be going from tx to the next. Very strange! I hate pee sticks now. Good luck for fri.  (my DH is wondering why i'm talking to a MR!! ) Just told him we have allowed a man on!     

Peaches - Yes we are doing DIVF as it would give us more of a chance. Mr T said same.  I can't see the point in paying out for iui over and over.  Obviously it may work but doing ivf we could get frosties too.


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Gaye - I'd lie too, you can't rely on peoples good nature these days. They may even end up refunding you and apologising for their error  

As for me, still no AF   the old witch!! Did a pee stick last night (incase of a xmas miracle  ) but negative. Phoned Hammersmith & spoke to my named nurse who said if it hasn't arrived by Fri I have to go there. She said they can give me tablets to bring it on but would have to do tests first...great start  

Welcome to Bigfish - great to have a bloke on board - mines being less than supportive at the min  

Catherine


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

All,

I would love to buy you all a nice glass of wine....you are soo nice  

Now I am feeling a little less positive unfortunately - my lovely wife has just told me she "feels like she always does this time of the month". Whilst I am trying to be positive, I do think you girls know your bodies (unlike us blokes that haven't got a clue). I will make special tea for my lovely wife...but fear for us. Still we have a chance

Ref parking ticket - makes me really cross. BUT, I would suggest pay it & forget it. So much more going on in your life...I have done that before...but they often take digital photos etc of the car...

Anyway...thanks for letting Mr Bigfish into your arms so to speak


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Ref parking ticket - Mr Bigfish has a point. Just had an unpleasant flashback to when I got done by Hillingdo council & I went online to pay & there were loads of fotos of my car even the tax disc. If this is the case they will have a foto of your expired ticket in your car.

Mr Bigfish - I've heard of the same symptoms in others who have gone on to have a BFP - its not over yet,   to you both.

Catherine


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Mr fish - Tell your lovely wife that it is normal to feel that, half of what you feel is the cyclogest.  Its a horrible drug and often get AF pains and stomach cramps.  This time of the wait is the worst.  Get your pma back and try to imagine those embies snuggling in!!


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Hello Bigfish

When you say Mrs Bigfish feels like she always does - what are the signs? I suffer from terrible AF pains and had them throughout my 2ww. I did think it could all have been over for me as there was no spotting either, which can signify implantation. 

I managed to stay away from the dreaded pee sticks and waited for the blood test at HH - got the resuts back that afternoon to say it was positive with a beta reading of 501, and I now have the twins to show for it!

Good luck and try not to feel disheartened just yet - it could all be good!
NF
x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Gaye,    

Mr Bigfish , lots of      to you and your wife.

EBW, happy birthday to little Kate  

Hello everyone!

Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

whizzing by as its taken me nearly an hour to upload ks pic.

Bigfish- I used to get a very specific headache before my AF starts and had this on both my treatment cycles that ended in positives.  Also got that sense of failure feeling (and lots of accompanying tears). So its really not over yet...on another note, this pgy began with a "normal" af at 3-4 weeks so I didnt even know I was pg until I was over 6w.... Hang in there Mrs Bigfish!!!  

Thanks for your wishes re k who is currently spark out having had a busy day at nursery.

Good luck one and all


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Gaye
I wonder if the ticket guy took a picture of you old ticket before doing the bad act, check it out and time


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow - thanks for all the support girls...most apprecaited

I dont really know "how she feels", apart from what I have said that its "how she feels normally when her period is due".

To be honest I know & spoken way too much with wife about "girls stuff"  Us boys dont normally discuss such things!

So...I told my lovely wife to be positive, lots of nice thoughts and I am keeping my fingers crossed. 

These next few days I reckon are going to be long


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

bigfish123 said:


> feeling "how [she] feels normally when [her] period is due".


yep very very common!

We are all right there with you both (and your embies)


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Gaye - I was at HH yesterday and the warden was taking photos of cars before he then issued the ticket.  It makes me so cross having to pay £1.80 an hr to park at a hospital.

Bigfish - sending lot of    your way

Northern Fox - your twins look so lovely

Hi everyone!

Scooter


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Bobbi

I went to see the counsellor.  I've found it so helpful, if anyone is thinking of seeing them I'd highly recommend it  It was so hard going back to the unit, I really thought we'd waved goodbye to the place........

I'm seeing Dr ******* on 13th Feb, we'll see what he says and then take it from there.  Thanks for thinking of me.

Hope everyone's ok
Scooter


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi All

Thanks for all your advice re the ticket.  Scooter I think you are right in that they have probably taken a piccie of my expired ticket.   DH said same as you Bigfish just pay it and be done with it.  I guess on principle I would want to contest but don't have the energy to persue it further. They must make a fortune out of hospital car parks!!!

Bigfish sending you and your lovely DW     for Friday.

Love gaye


----------



## Beanie1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi everyone
I'm new to FF and having posted on intro page have just found the Hammersmith pages
I have my first appt with Hammersmith in Feb...yay! Just finally getting the letter has lifted me 
Was just wondering if any of you could advise me on what to expect at first appt  Having a TV scan next week and DH has to provide SA prior to appt too
Hope to hear from some of you
and best wishes on your journies too

Beanie
x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

morning all, welcome beanie1!  Great name!  I'll leave one of the other peeps to tell you about first appts as my first appt at HH was after transferring clinics so may have been different.

This is a great thread.  Have added you to our "hall of fame" a couple of pages back...

Good luck with your tx!

Bigfish...not long now sending lots of   and   for a


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Beanie - my only real piece of advice is to trust the advice you are given from HH for your first round. This is our first attempt via IVF & I still have many questions, but untlimatly you put your trust in them. Ask lots of questions & do some research into different protocols etc but I feel I have entered a world of "art" more than "science". There are still loads of unkowns which can be frustrating 

Now onto HH - in general they are all really nice - some are exceptionally nice - but you do feel a little bit like a number going through a process (which you are in all reality!). It may seem a little daunting the whole process but as my wife had the short protocol is actually was very easy. After drugs, we were 1 of 5 couples in for egg collection, then 1 of 3 couples for popping then back in. Now its fingers crossed time. Its a series of hurdles that you have to jump over to get to the next stage 

The ups & downs I am sure are well documented...but trust me they are real - so be prepared for them. Its has helped us both to talk openly about it - but it hasnt completly dominated our lives & conversations.

And use this forum....it has helped me...and remember I am the hubbers 

Good luck


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Welcome Beanie  

Future Mummy


----------



## Beanie1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you EBW1969, Bigfish, and Future mummy for your welcome

Bigfish - thank you for your advice... am doing lots of reading so hopefully wont be too overwhelmed at appt.  Its been an emotional  
            journey so far and i'm sure my hubby thinks i'm from another planet at times   but feeling quite upbeat at mo
            ...... and will be keeping my fingers crossed for both of you too  

Beanie

x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Welcome beanie   

Well we had our counselling session for the donor sperm. and like everyone said it was more a talk on the legal stuff and how it all works.  DH spoke mostly, i couldn't get  a word in!!!   Anyway she let us sign the consent forms and I did the blood tests for it and met the embryologists who said being 'average' was a good thing and we should be matched in a couple of weeks and then a few days for the sperm to swim from USA and then tx!!! so it could be feb!!! but i'm still thinking of march just in case.    

we looked on the sperm site they use and we picked a few favs.  One was a 21 yr old fire fighter, he likes riding his 'street' bike!!    The things they write is so funny! We liked him cos his birthday is our anniversay! Bit of fate there i think!


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Mini
I am happy your sperms would be swiming over to uk soon, mine swam from uk to usa and got there before me, I wonder how many legs they had!!!!!
How much would the whole sperm thing cost you
Whats the website to look at for sperm donors if you dont mind!!

Beanie, welcome my advice is to start writing down any questions you remember, and make sure the Dr answers them, also if you like you can take a dictaphone or your mobile phone and record everything and then listen, latter
Feel free to come back here to ask us any thing you don't understand after your appointment.

As for my, i was meant to have my hysteroscopy today with Dr Trew at HH, but my period started yesterday, so  it was cancelled.


----------



## Englishsetter (May 6, 2007)

Hi Beanie,

I went through HH for my first IVF and I am currently expecting twins! I don't know if this will be of any use to you but I kept a diary through out my tx and tried to keep it pretty factual re HH. So if you are having LP maybe have a look:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=163396.0

ESxx


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Well I fele like now is a good time to try and contribute on a more regularly basis as opposed to just noseying at everyone else.  DH got his date through for his SSR so I feel that maybe we're a step closer but still feel a bit in limbo as I've not been able to speak to Karen at HH about funding.

Oh well fingers crossed it won't be a long wait until we can start our ICSI.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Well girls, some update from me:  I am starting a last fresh IVF cycle, now, at the Lister starting with 6 to 9 weeks of dianette ( pill) daily, no pause,  to try and shrink the adenomyosis. Will get my pill scan in 6 weeks and take it from there , after the pill it will be  a short protocol and low menopur dosage.
Lots of progesterone though( cyclogest and gestone    
If this does not work, it will be adoption route for us.  
We shall see !
Got my FSH result this morning: 9.2 and other hormones OK too. 

Hello to everyone

Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Choice - what a bummer on your cancelled surgery.    The website is xytek (i think) if you put on donor sperm it is one the only ones that comes up really.  i'm not sure on the price.  we were told by trew that you could order it by the vial but DH thought the embryologist said you had to buy 10!!! which will be about 2k   

So i think we will phone them direct to ask. 

FM - Great news on your next cycle hun 

Puchoz -  on your tx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Bobbi, I used to take some agnus castus, but not anymore. I haven't taken anything in particular, just regular accu for last 2 years. I guess my hormones are not the prob ( at least not too much   ). This adenomyosis thing is the culprit ( and now my age! ) Having said that, I was quite happy this morning with the results of the FSH   it was just about 10 last September. It varies a bit every month. 

Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

nice to see you pushoz.

FM good luck

Just nipped on to wish Mr and Mrs Bigfish lots of   for today.


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Dont suppose I can swear on here - being full of lovely ladies but a no go for us. I feel cheated, robbed as I so belived it would work.

We paid for this cycle ourselves, but any idea on how long wait list is for NHS at HH? Also, how easy is it to get a copy of your notes? How long does it take & how do you do it (in case we want to change places and not sure we do - just want options - anyone any experience of UCL?). Also - how much "diagnistic" work do they do on why it didnt work - or do they put in down to "one of those things" and to try again?

Got to work - and really dont give a damn....but I am sure we will be just fine & dandy & "get back on the horse" soon

Have a good weekend all....


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Bigfish and Mrs Bigfish       

I am so very sorry this did not work for you this time.  It is so hard when you build up your hopes to have them dashed like this.  Sadly many many off us have a non-positive first tx - though there are many who obviously hit it right first time.  Quite often it is a case of finding the right protocol and drug doses etc.  Just because it didnt work this time doesnt mean it wont next!  Look at me with completely **** (thats how you swear on here) fertilization and egg quality especially the first cycle.  Wish I could say something to help.... 

I came to HH from another clinic and never had any tx under the NHS so cant help on this bit though I had no trouble getting my notes from the other clinic to give to HH.

Hang in there and dont forget we are all here, and sadly many of us know how you feel at this horrible time!

there is a UCL thread on here somewhere if you were thinking of moving clinics later 

again a big   and keep yourselves close.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I am very sorry Bigfish, for you and Mrs Bigfish. 

It takes a while to get your notes from HH ( I would say nearly 2 months because admin is slow like in all hosp). It will also cost between 20 and 50 pounds ( approximately) depending of amount of notes.
I got mine in 6 weeks. I think calling and emailing a couple of times did speed up the process  

The NHS waiting list varies: a year is not unusual. Can be 6 months though, or longer.

    

Future Mummy


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Mr and Mrs Bigfish  . Nothing I can say to make you feel better  . We waited a year from 1st appt to starting tx, thats from Hillingdon PCT funding so I think it depends where you live.

Futuremummy-    for this time, got everything crossed for you.

As for me, STILL no AF so having to go to Hammersmith to see them today  

Catherine x


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Mr and Mrs Bigfish - so sorry to hear your news  

I was with East and North Herts Primary care trust and was exactly 6 months from my referral to transfer.


Welcome Beanie, again just ask lots of questions as I found HH weren't overly forthcoming with information - I learnt most of my limited IVF knowledge from this forum.

Have a good weekend all
NF
x


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks all - we are all ok really...maybe a trip to the pub will help (see...thats what us boys fo when we are ****** off!)

Sorry to be self obssesed with all these questions, but how long do we need to wait to try again? How long does is take for wife body to be ready again? We were on SP so is that better or worse?

And Beanie - ask loads of questions....I have lots I need answers to now


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi

Just checking in to see how bigfish is.  Really sorry to hear it didn't work for you this time.   Speaking for myself a few bevvies definitely helps.  Make sure your DW knows how special she is.  In regards to NHS waiting list, I too am in Ealing PCT and was told that it would be 6 months for HH or shorter at UCL, so if you are thinking of going to UCL you may find your PCT funds treatments there too.

FM - great news to hear things are happening again for you.     

Welcome beanie.

Have a good weekend all

love gaye


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

We are Ealing...so may try UCL if waiting list is shorter......

And Gaye - wife knows how special she is....because she is


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

Bigfish:

HH will want you to wait 3 cycles before trying again - this period and 2 more, then you could start day 1 of that third period with the short protocol again. IVF is really a numbers game. If every month you have say a 10% chance of conceiving naturally, IVF raises this to more like 30-40%. Obviously still not a dead cert. Some embryos look good but actually aren't able to keep growing, and there is no way to tell.

With NHS I don't think you can pick the hospital.

Unless you had a bad experience at HH and no longer trust them, I'd think very carefully before transferring. They learn a lot about you on your first cycle, and if you moved you'd have to start the learning process again. Probably worth doing a new cycle at HH and only then thinking about transferring. 

You will have a review mtg wth the docs, you can call and set it up now for asap. They will not order any diagnostic tests based on your cycle I don't think, but you can ask at the review meeting for any things you'd like investigated, like the poor fertilisation. Not much I thik they can test re that except to do another cycle, but you could ask what they think happened. Probably they won't mess around with drugs etc as there is no evidence that changng drugs makes any difference.

I'm sorry you has this experience. I remember how I felt on my first failed IVF, it was awful. I hope the numbers fall your way next time.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

big fish and little fish- Sorry to hear your news.     Don'tr give up.  You will be surprised how quick you will bounce back.  Usually 3 months before you can try again,  But it does go quick.     

I agree with Britgirl, we were going to move clinics cos i had a hissy fit cos we had 2 chem pgs but it wasn;t their fault and another clinic couldn't of done any different. we even go our notes and made appts with other clinics!! Staying at your clinic will allow them to get to know you and you get usaed to their way of working.  I know the nurses now.  Also HH is actually trying new things and is open to suggestions.


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Bigfish
Sorry to here about the news, may i suggest one thing, if you can afford it, can mrs fish have some immune tests done just to rule out any thing that may prevent implantation, you can still stay with any clinic you want and have immune test and treatment done by immune drs
Here are some tests you may need level 1 and 2. for level 1 you can get it done by your gp, level 2 is done in usa

My level 1 tests were:

1. Full blood count, liver function tests, Urea and Electrolytes
2. Thyroid function tests (both free T4 and TSH)
3. Immunoglobulin panel (IgG, IgA and IgM)
4. Autoimmune antibodies (must include anti-nuclear antibodies,
thyroid peroxidase and anti-mitochondrial antibodies)
5. Anticardiolipin antibodies (both IgC and IgM)
6. Thrombophilia (must include lupus anticoagualant, Factor V Leiden
and Panthrombin gene mutation)

My level 2 immune tests aka the 'Chicago Tests' completed at RFU were:
Natural Killer Assay $385
Th1:Th2 intracellular cytokine ratios $333
HLA DQ alpha (male) $52
HLA DQ alpha (female) $52
MRTHR $82
Leukocyte antibody detection $104
total: $1008 = £514.39


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi, 
NK cells assay in UK:  Between 550£ and 700£ I think. The Lister does this test in situ,I have been told, while I believe some clinics or hosp doing it send it to the US ( more expensive). Lister is about £ 550. I do not know the price that HH is quoting. Actually 2 years ago when I enquired, I don't think they were doing it. Maybe now it has changed 
Future Mummy


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

The best lab to do the immune test is millenova lab in usa, because they can check everything even NK suppression with ivig or intralipids

I heard the lister do it but the don't go into details


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for your help & advice - hardly slept a wink last night thinking about what to do. Wife the same

My thoughts for changing from HH to UCL really are based around NHS wait times. They "seem" to be 2 months to get PCT funding, then can get going. HH on the other hand seems to be 6 months. So ... for example we need 2 futher goes (our PCT will pay for max 2 treatments providing I havnt had more tha 3 cycles in total & can use HH or UCL), then wait time will be 6 months less.

So, I was thinking if i got a copy all all my notes, wifes endonmertious (sorry re spelling but Trew "cleared" this 6 months ago - is this the issue?) that we have all the knowledge HH found in our hands for any other clinic to use. My sperm is good (50m & good mobility), wifes FHS level I think was 6.5 (havnt a clue but she thinks this is good). I guess I just want some answers... . I am sooooo confused what to do .....

Choice 4 - thanks for suggestion - will ask Trew about this & suggest to wife to get this done

Have good weekend all & thanks again


----------



## Beanie1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Morning everyone

Bigfish - I am so so sorry to hear your news... its a very emotional and confusing time, and of course you will have lots of Q's... as suggested maybe try and get an appt with the HH Dr asap to go through what has happened and answer your Q's, this may help inform your decision to stay at HH or not.  Sending you both lots of healing qi  

Beanie x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Good morning everyone

I'm so sorry I haven't posted on here for yonkers - it seemed like I was waiting to start tx forever and then Xmas got in the way.  I have been put on the short protocol so when AF finally turned up it went by in a flash!  I had 8 eggs collected on Wednesday, 5 of which fertilised and the call today told us to hold out for blastocyst transfer on Monday as all 5 are now at 8 cell.

I now have a nailbiting weekend ahead and     that at least one of them gets to blastocyst on Monday.

Bigfish - so sorry to hear your news.  Just to add my tuppenth - this is our 3rd full IVF - the first was at Hammersmith and resulted in a biochemical, then we moved hospitals for our NHS cycle and two FETS (all bfns) and to be honest I really wish we hadn't as I felt that we were back to the drawing board with the new hospital.  Even though they had our notes, they used different drugs and protocols.  As soon as we came back to Hammersmith, I felt so much more comfortable and 'understood'.  I too had a bit of a hissy fit with them when I had my biochemical pg but that was way more to do with my hormones and emotions than their lack of competence and luckily they don't seem to have held it against me!  

Right, I'm off to strip wallpaper (very slowly and calmly so as not to overdo it!) and try to keep my mind off the insanity that is IVF!!

Take care everybody.

Sarah x


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Sarah sending your little embies        

love gaye


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Sarah........I have most things crossed for you....


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Bigfish - so sorry about the bad news. Like the others I think there is a benefit to staying put for another cycle if you can just because with a new place they need to learn about you and you have to get to grips with a whole new system and people. I always wanted to minimise the things I had to care about  - in the end I could have got to HH blindfold and knew all the drs , nurses, embryologists, receptionists etc and the ways to get what I wanted/needed! The ones I liked all knew me too. It certainly helped. With the NHS cycles I thought that you didn't get a choice of place unless your PCT had contracts with more than one hospital and that once you were in you got your next cycle with less wait. At least that was what is was like for our PCT back in 2003.

Betty


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Best of luck sarah hun!!


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi all,

I feel like I can start contributing to the thread properly now - I've just got my letter from the NHS saying that we're eligible for our first IVF at HH. Coordination appointment will be in Feb, drugs to start March, treatment in April.

I'm excited because of all the possibilities ahead - nervous because I know there are no guarantees or anything close to that.

But at least it's progress and something to look forward to.

I don't know much about what to expect so I'll be reading a lot on here. My husband's away a bit in March (journalist press trips, bah) which means I might have to get to HH by public transport (which from Hertfordshire takes a while, but I'm sure plenty of you have done it!).

(((hugs))) to Bigfish.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Sarah, lots of      for tomorrow! It really sounds very promising!

Helen, excellent news   lots of   for your treatment.

I am pill popping at the moment and it is very weird, considering the aim is to get pregnant!   

Future Mummy


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Sarah - cant help but feel excited for you....fingers crossed....  

Helen - great news that you have the road ahead of you....


Quick question - wife seems to be in alot of pain on her left side (Ovary) following period - is this norm as she never gets this. Lasted 2 days so far & she is far from happy. Hopefully just a by product of what he body has been through this month?

Work already....arhhhhhhhh....really cant be ****


----------



## Beanie1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi all

Sarah - fingers crossed for tomorrow too  

Helen - good luck for the journey ahead   ... we're just starting out too, have a scan tomorrow at HH then 1st appt beginning Feb, we'll be travelling in from Herts too

Big hugs

x


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Got some great news on Friday as I finally managed to speak to Karen after playing telephone tag, our funding is already agreed!!!!!!! Yippee!!!!  Just got to phone up the week after DH's SSR to get our date for Tx.

It's finally happening isn't it!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Bigfish - The ovary pain is normal.  she has had a big needle go through the ovary (EC) so no wonder it is painful.  I had same pain for a few months after EC, i had it checked out and there was nothing untoward.  Doc said it was normal.    even now i get a slight fluttering in my left ovary, (8 months on!!) but i think this is cos i am so intune with my body now after all the tx that i feel every twinge going!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

* Hammersmith Girls Hall of Fame! From 27 January 2009  * 



There are so many of us now please let me know if I have got anything wrong!

[size=12pt]*Special thoughts this week go to * 

Woo and DH  lost twin     for twin 1
Nikki2008 and DH    
Scooter DH and Thomas and Angel Edward    
Bigfish123 (and Mrs Bigfish!)  ^Hugme^ 

*Welcome our newest posters* 

Supriya 
Natalie.e 
Karen26 
Choice4 
dreamermel 
laura2 
bigfish123 
Peaches v 
Beanie1 
Roro 

*HH'ers DR, STIMMING OR ON 2WW     *  [/size]

* SarahTM * ET 26 Jan 09 PUPO PUPO Testing?  
*emmat1010 * started d/r  
* Natalie.e * news??
* Karen26 * news??
*Allisa * news? 
*Cookie66 * update?  
* bobbymole * News??  

*LADIES IN LIMBO   *  

*HH'ersNEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  

*ellenld * starts D/r 8 Jan 09 
*siheilwli * 
*Rafs-* started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08 news?
*bobbob * coord appt End Nov 08
*bobbi3* starting first IVF hopefully Dec 08  
*Mimo * starting ICSI ??
*Cawallinger * starting ICSI in Jan 09 coord appt 27 Nov 
*Supriya * coord appt 22 October 08 2nd tx 
*bry * poss new hh'er appt 17 Oct 
* Mrs GG * HSG 21 Oct coord appt January 09 
* Roxy x * coord appt 6 Nov 
* helenff * coord appt feb 09 
* laura2 * waiting for first appt 
* Gillydaffodil * waiting for appt may need fibroid removal first 
*Gaye *-Appt with Mr Trew 4 Dec looking at Feb/March 09 for next tx
* Supriya * Coord appt 2 Dec looking for tx in Jan/Feb 09 
*mini mouse * going for DS 09
*dreamermel * second ICSI prob April 09 (mc first ICSI  
* Peaches V * HSG 20 Jan 09 aim for Feb ICSI 
* pushoz * funding agreed so can start tx......! 

*CONSULTATIONS, NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS*  

* christinen * BFN 10/11   
*Roxy x * non fert of embies Oct 08 going for icsi next time   
* Wannabemum08 - ectopic Sept 08   
Julie-Anne - seeing Mr Trew 7 Nov   
Koko78  - Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08    
nichola1975 (Nicky)  Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar   
Chris x  having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb   
candistar1- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance    update?
homegirl  
 Scooter  lost angel Edward October 08 at 17w  
Nikki2008- 4th IVF  9 July lost angel boy at 20w  
 Emlapem  BFN 25/11 
Devilinya  followup 19/2 after chem pgy Dec 08 
 ELondon  BFN 1 Dec 08 
 Bobbi3  EC 12 December abnormal fertilization 
 laura2  appeal re age to be passed 
 Beanie1  coord appt feb 09 
 (Mrs)bigfish123 BFN first tx Jan 09 
 Roro  coord appt for first tx 12 Feb 09 

MUMMIES TO BE    

Secret Broody   9/1/09   
 Englishsetter   20 Nov 08    
woo-  12/11    
 EBW1969  surprise natural  6 Nov 08   EDD 27 June 2009 next scan 9 Feb 09
 Sudsy    
Britgrrl-   29/10  
Jameson777   22 October    
vholloway1978   23 September  
Lisax -  (date?)   scan 29 Sept  
Sara13 2nd IVF  1 July EDD 10 March 09  
 Kirsty (Kan1)   21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies!    
JandJ -  from 1st IVF- 2nd May 08 EDD 8 Jan 09 ? 
Shania35   from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD? News?   
 saffronL -  from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28/10/08. NEWS   
marie#1  -  from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD? NEWS   
Olly - Good Luck Everyone -  end of Oct after 2nd IVF News?  

 
HH MUMMIES  

NorthernFox  mummy to George and Isabel 26 Dec 08  
biddy2  Mummy to Nancy born 8 December 2008 
Ali M 7482 -  Mummy to Wilf and Maddie born 16 July 08  
Hush- Mummy to Aadil born at 32w 29 June 2008 
Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
EBW1969 (Jo)  - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz 
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR- Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007  
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07  
Smileylogo (Emma)  Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
Britgrrl-  ]BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
Ants2  - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG)  - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca  - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter  - mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz)  
ThackM (Michelle)  - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M  - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol  - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

HH Girls who have Moved to other Clinics- & still post GoodLuck

Secret Broody  moving to UCH  
 Pumpkin1  1st appt early Nov 08 now at CRM 
Future Mummy -  fresh IVF at Lister including 6/9 weeks of pill D/R   
loubeedood- Having tests then doing tx at ARGC-   
Odette - ET 24/07/08  6/8/08  
Totyu- Moved to Guys for NHS treatment IVF May/ June off to Lister/ARGC Oct/Nov 08 tx starting Jan 09   
yellowrose (Nicky)- awaiting appt at Lister   

Some may have been removed from the list that have not posted for a long time. If you have been removed and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Jo*​*

Also- Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 0208 383 8167​*​


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

Bigfish - the spelling is a bit impenetrable but i think you were saying your wife has endometriosis. This is the second most common cause of infertility in women, so it is well investigated, although still not completely explained. It could well be a cause of the failure of this cycle as one of the hypotheses about endo is that it causes a more hostile uterine environment and makes implantation less likely. 

A 'clearing' six months ago may well have worn off by now, there is no obvious way to prevent endo other than to go on a drug which stops you from making estrogen, and hence which stops your cycles. Ironically, pregnancy also stops endo and for some women it may not return afterwards (mine seems to be gone or at least much less virulent). I was on zoladex for a month before each IVF cycle the year I got pregnant with our daughter, and I do think it helped create the eventual spontaneous pregnancy, as the endo had little chance to grow back. So in your follow-up with mr Trew you can ask if your wife should have another lap before you try again - did they note any cysts on her ultrasounds during the cycle? He may send her for another ultrasound before you try again, to check this out.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

EBW,

Thanks for doing the list   can you update my details as:  fresh IVF at Lister, including 6/9 weeks of pill D/R


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

of course hon.  Done!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls

Just a quickie from me as I'm off to put my feet up with a cup of tea - just to let you know that we have two blastocysts on board.  The other three embryos were a bit 'early' so they're going to continue culturing until the morning and let us know whether they're good enough to freeze.

We are feeling very very excited today!!  

Lots of love and luck to everyone. 

Speak more soon.

Sarah x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

sarah -   now the torture begins!!!


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Sarah...how exciting...and putting 2 back - I thought only 1 blast went onboard.   to all of you


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Sarah, am   for you & your little embies. How did you get HH agree to let them go to blasts? Am reading Zita West and she seems to support this but get the feeling HH aren't so keen.

Take it easy hon  

Catherine


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

calli - at our last follow up trew said we could go to blast, i didn't even ask him!! They seem more up for it now. not sure whats changed their minds?  They are going for the agonostic protocol too.


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks everyone.

We went in to Mr Trew saying that this would be our 5th attempt (2 previous IVF with day 2 and day 3 transfers, 1 natural FET and 1 medicated FET) and we were keen to try something different.  He put us on the antagonist protocol and said we could go to blastocyst if the embryologists felt that it was wise.  

The embryologist today made it very clear that we risked a twin pregnancy but didn't put up too much resistance - I wasn't aware that they don't usually allow more than one to be transferred?  He's even agreed that if the rest are doing well tomorrow then we can freeze them which is something I didn't think they could do.  They're obviously moving on!

Did you know that HH have stopped making you come in for a blood test and instead give you an HPT and tell you to call in the result to them?  

So far I've watched two films and a Trinny and Susannah and I'm already bored!  Thank heavens you only have to wait 9 days with blasts!!

Hope you're all well and have a good evening.

Sarah x


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Sarah - yes - we had to call in with HPT and a better option for us

Now get back to the TV


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Sarah, such good news!     take it easy if you can  

Future Mummy


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi see link on the BBC's article on the first array CGH baby in uk from care nottingham , CGH is now replacing PGD

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7851069.stm

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Roro (Jan 13, 2009)

everyone,
I have been given a group coordination appointment on 12th Feb at Hammersmith Hospital as i will be starting medication in March and ICSI treatment in April. Can anyone tell me what the group co-ordination appointment will be like?

thaks Roro


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

just dropping by to say great news sarah and a warm welcome to Roro. Cant help on the appt thing but I know loads on here can.

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Roro

The group co-ordination, in my opinion, wasn't fantastic but when I went there on Fri they gave me a questionaire about it so I imagine they are looking at changing it.

When you get there you get given a number and wait in the waiting area with loads of other couples. A nurse then takes half the group (depending on your number) to another room to give a presentation on injection technique. (the 2nd half go later). This bit seemed very rushed and I nobody asked questions - I can't imagine everyone understood everything she said but I certainly didn't feel able to ask anything  

Next you have a one-to-one with your named nurse. Keep a note of her name as if you have any questions in the future you are meant to ask for her! She goes through all your consent forms and answers any questions. Mine was a bit vague - I asked her regarding the quality of DHs SA and she shuffled some papers and said 'still not good'  . I wanted numbers but she didn't have any.

Good luck with it all, make a list of questions before you go and also sign all your consent forms.

Catherine


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi all

Just want to wish Sarah all the best.  Fantastic news to get to blasts onboard and my fingers are crossed for your other embies.  I am excited to hear that HH are able to freeze blasts now as this is a new thing.  

Love gaye


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

A bit of a 'noob' question, but does HH only normally allow one embie then? I know IVF is somewhat down to luck to an extent - but I'm not lucky, ever!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

helenff - No hun., they allow 2 embies but they always tell you the risks of multiple births.  In theory it could turn into quads!!!    

you must think postive thoughts now hun.  It does help!!


----------



## Beanie1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi all

Sarah - great news will be thinking of you  

x


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Sarah, good luck with those embies!

Bigfish so sorry to hear this cycle didn't work. Hope Mrs Bigfish gets better soon and the ovary pain goes away. 

We have our co-ord appointment tomorrow. Any tips?


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Gillydaffodil, 

At your coordination appt, ask lots of questions, don't hesitate to interrupt the nurse if there is something you haven't understood, and if you disagree on something say it.
I never liked my coordination appoints , did not think they explained well, going too fast the first time ( especially when showing how to inject), the second time the nurse was just reading the book without even looking at me, and I remember thinking why did I come, the 3rd time I did it for 10 mns over the phone. The nurse was adamant she wanted me to sign something the second time,about data being revealed or something,not that important but if I remember well it was data made available to anyone in hosp in case of an audit and she got on my nerves!
I said "no I won't sign it", she said "you have to", I said "no I don't", anyway, she stopped insisting, I did not sign that part ( which clearly said I did not have to if I did not want to) and of course it was fine. Mind you she was a terrible nurse which I think has left now. All the other nurses were fab.
If you want to talk to a doc while you are there because there is something you are not sure about , just ask. At HH I found that sometimes I had to insist to get something done or looked at. But once I asked , they usually made the effort.

Looks like HH is improving anyway, moving on and doing more blasts ( that was an issue for me  at the time) I remember Dr Lavery telling me that blasts could not be frozen   ( just over a year ago), while other clinics were doing it.

Lots of      to you 

Future Mummy


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Sorry to ask more silly questions, but... I'm trying to figure out when my day 21 will be. 

I'm supposed to start drugs in March and treatment in April. Now obviously (if you have a 30-dayish cycle) there is a day 21 in every month - but it looks like my next one will fall on either Feb 28th or March 1st. If it was Feb 28th, would I have to wait until March 28th (a likely March day 21) to start the drugs? Because if we do that, from the sound of it, I'd end up with treatment in May instead of April. Being an impatient sort (not good for an infertile!) I'm hoping my period will be a couple of days late (I'm on a clomid cycle so it might well be) so that I can start the injects at the beginning of March instead of the end of it. 

I really hope that makes sense to someone. It makes sense in my head but now it's down on page it looks incomprehensible.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Helen - don't worry about what ,month it falls on. its your day 21 and thats it!! my tx was april/may and i had ET in june, so no worrys.


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

I guess I'm just wibbly because until I get my period I don't know whether my next day 21 will fall in Feb or March - so I don't really know if my treatment is likely to begin at the beginning or end of March. Still, in a week or so I should know!


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Helen I think you will be ok to start at the end of Feb as you will already have your Burserelin by then (if not already) & the rest of the the treatment will be March/April as planned and funded for. Hope it all goes as planned for you - my body got stage fright & I got to day 40 (which has never happened before) so am now on hormones to get it all going!

Catherine


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

FM thanks for that, if I go in not expecting much and ready prepared I won't be disappointed! 

To tell you the truth the co-ord appt for IUI at UCHL was a 1-2-1 but we felt we had been machine gunned with info at the end so I've been there before. I am nervous about the injections though esp since DH cringes at needles so I am on my own for administration of drugs.  I think I would really like to get the low down on how they will monitor me on drugs. I did IUI on clomid but had to cancel it twice as I tend to produce so many eggs on even the lowest dose (max is three eggs for IUI). Obviously with stronger drugs I am worried about over-stimulation.  I'll try to be as assertive as I can if I have any questions!


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi HH ladies 

I just wanted to say Im starting treatment on 11 Feb and will be going in for scans from the end of feb, and to appologise in advance if I upset anyone by taking my son with me. He doesnt go to nursery and I dont have family nearby to look after him so Im afraid he will be coming with me to my appts. In my previous cycles when I was feeling particularly down/sensitive, I got annoyed when mums turned up with their children. And here I am with my double standards doing the same. Sorry.

Scooter, it was lovely to read your posts recently. I often thought about you and how you were.

Blasts ahoy Sarah! That is great news.

Things have changed a little since my last cycle. They only to ?suppressed cycle on Tuesdays and Thursdays now, is that right?
And we have a specific point of contact for nurses with their email? Thats a good improvement.

I cant say the paperwork trail to get to the point of being able to start a cycle has got any less frustrating or the receptionists any more friendly (hopefully just a bad day) but its exciting to be back at it again 


Helen


----------



## dreamermel (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi ladies - I'm up for my second ICSI in April ish, depending on my cycle, and I wanted to set something straight on blasto freezing; I had my first ICSI in November and even when I spoke to Mr Lavery back in March 08 he said they can freeze. So that's good. Also, you've probably heard about CARE in Nottingham doing array CGH - chromosome testing. HH have applied for the licence to do it too, and it should be through in Feb. Ask them about it....Lavery is really really interested in genetic testing. I think HH are becoming slightly less conservative, which is good - just wish they took immune testing and treatment more seriously...x Mel


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi all, we are back and I must say that it was not that bad! Maybe because I was prepared for the worst, I am actually suitably impressed at how they run the session. There were about 8 couples for the 2pm co-ord appt. Several nurses sat with us before the group appt and checked out our completed forms and helped us with bits we may have left out. Actually they were obsessed with the forms and we got asked three times if we had completed ours in the space of 5 mins! Anyway, its amazing at how many people hadn’t done them or had read what was in their packs. 

A male nurse run as through the different drugs we would be on during the cycle. He wasn’t going fast but it helped that I had the flow chart in front of me so I could follow it and make notes. He only demonstrated the Bureslin though and said we would be shown how to administer the others when the time came. DH was in full view of said injection demo and started to squirm when the nurse started assembling the injection. I think I am on my own for drug administration ladies!  

We were told that all questions should be kept for our 1-2-1s with the nurses. We all got given our ‘lunch bags’ with the needles and sharps bin etc.. and after a short wait we got called in to see our nurse – Prem. He took in our forms, checked we had done all required tests and answered any questions we had. He allied my fears about over stimulation with the fact that they can control IVF drugs much better than IUI ones because of the constant monitoring. We then got our prescription and were in and out just over an hour! The next co-ord appt group was at 2:45pm so I think they have started to stagger people.

I happened to get Prem’s number because I didn’t have DH's NHS number on me and I need to call it in tomorrow but other than that we have not been told that we have a contact nurse. 

Anyway, period due 7-9 Feb so should start down regging at the end of Feb. Does this mean IVF at the end of March? Mrs GG I think we may be cycle buddies! I don’t mind your little boy coming along. I’ll look out for you. 

HH and Roro, my advice is to fill in your forms, read your packs very well, jot questions in advance and use your flowchart at the back during the demo as it makes it easier to follow.  Oh, and listen to these ladies, they are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Gillydaffodil, 
great that all went well. 
I have to say that from what you are saying ladies things are changing for the better at HH. 
I always had my coordination on my own with a nurse ( and DH the first time), and they were so quick I could only just about follow the first time. The second and 3rd time I knew it all, but the first time I was a bit lost. I think that the fact they give you the name of the nurse who will look after you during your cycle is a very good idea.
My fav nurses when I was cycling there were Karl and Josie but the others were nice too.

Mel, it is good that Dr Lavery is now saying that blasts can be frozen. They have improved a lot in that area apparently. When I had my first IVf there , they did not have their own media for blasts and were importing it from the States. Then on IVF 2, they started doing their own. 

Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

OMG me me me me post sorry!!    

Just had a call from the embryologist and he has my cmv results back and its positibve, which means i have this virus but it means that i can have any sperm donor.  Basically its harder to get one that doesn't have it, and if you don't have it, they don't like to give you one that does have it.  so pleased to have a virus      anyway, he should have a match for us by MONDAY!!!!!!!!! I'm now trying to get my tx started as my AF is due next sat/sun and i have to start the drugs 2 days after.  cathy turner is away who i need to speak to and they are trying to track down the person that has taken her place.  Argggggggghhhhh!!!   

OMG i could be pg by end of the month as i'm doing the aganostic which only takes 2 weeks to do.  No d'regging!!! Yay!!!!!    

I mustn't get too excited as they could turn round and say to do it march, welll suppose its only another month.   

Must go and dry my hair now, oh i was in the bath when Ben the embryologist phoned!!!!!! I took the call anyway!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

whizzing by great news mini on your virus    

Dont know if I will be online next week much as K has chickenpox and I will be at home....


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Think i'm going to have a virus celebration day!!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Its like when you start tx and so are desparate for af to show.....   just seems so agains everything you usually think!

Or with me the GP discussing contraception after I had K and me thinking it wasnt necessary...... oops


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Bet you're glad you didn't have any!!! 

Well it pays off to be persistant!! I'm so inpatient, i phoned again to HH and told them i had a booking form and booked a co-ord appt with them for our next tx but then had to cancel due to our news the change of plan as regards to the donor sperm. They found it and said i can start on next AF and appt booked for monday!!!   I have been a bit naughty, but i did tell them that i _should_ be matched with DS by monday!! but i'm taking drugs for 2 weeks and it takes days for the sperm to come through. Oh well all they can say is start in march if its a problem. Not my fault cathy turner is away sunning herself and no-one else in her place!


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Ladies

EBW – I hope Kate isn’t too miserable with her chickenpox, enjoy your week of CBBIES!

Mini Mouse – that’s so exciting that you are starting so soon

Mrs GG – Thanks for thinking of me.  I noticed a few changes at HH too, no sheet to tick when you arrive for your scan, no bloods, receptionists much friendlier!  I had to take Thomas with me to a few appts and felt really uncomfortable taking him into the waiting room.  When I mentioned it to the receptionist she seemed surprised that anyone might be upset about me taking him in!  I think he needed a badge saying “HH IVF baby!”

Scooter


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Helen - Scooter - I had to take L to quite a lot of appts too. I think people know that if you could avoid having a toddler with you you would. When I was having my first treatments I had the opposite view to many - I assumed any kids were the visible representation of success and was heartened that people wanted to and could come back for more. But I know most people feel differently. On the other hand I was very relived when they stopped the drugs being given out next to the ante-natal clinic. 

Betty


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

As someone without children I agree with Betty- I'm always facinated by any children in the waiting area and assume they're IVF miracles!

I've been told that I don't need a day 2 blood test on the long protocol when I phoned today, has anyone else had this? I can't help feeling like a number at the min & they're not listening to me!

Catherine


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

cawallinger - Once you get started you will feel better hun    I can't remember what i had when i did mine.  I shouldn't worry hun.  ONce you get started you will get to know the nurses and they will you.


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Cawallinger they don't seem to do Day 2 bloods on the long protocol anymore. When you register your cycle you just book your scan in advance of starting down regging.  They crossed day 2 bloods off my flow chart when I was there yesterday.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

alot of things seems to have changed now, which is good!


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks for your replies, where would we be without each other on here  

Catherine


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Catherine, ive done 3 day 21 starts and havent been asked to do a day 2 blood test. I think I did do a day 2 blood test back at the very begining when dh and I were being investigated to see what was happening, before ivf was on the cards.  

Thanks for all you positive comments about coming in for appts with a toddler in tow. I think its more of an issue in my head than anything else as there was a point where I was in a pretty grim place and so jealous of other mums and babes. Anyway, if anyone wants to avoid us (or say hello!) we will be there at 9am on the 26 Feb.

Helen


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

A quick one from me today ladies, to let you know that unfortunately it's another bfn for us  .  AF arrived with a vengeance yesterday morning which was day 21 of my cycle and just 5 days after blastocyst transfer which was a bit of a shock.

It doesn't get any easier but we've got through it before and we'll do it again.

Sorry for the me post.

Sarah x


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Girls after bringing myself upto speed on all the posts can someone let me know how long the wait it to get a coordination appointment?  I just want to start planning in my own mind as we go away at the end of May and obviously I'd prefer not to have to delay another month if I can avoid it as I'm too excited!!!!!!

Sarah worry to hear about your BFN hope things work out for you soon.


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Sarah...really sorry to hear you news....

I have my comsultaion with Trew this week to see if he can shed any light as to why ours didnt work

Take it easy Sarah


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

So sorry to hear your news Sarah. Gosh, thats so soon after transfer. Is it absolutely definitly AF?
Look after yourselves
Helen


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Sarah - Sorry to hear this, when is test day hun?  You should still test.     

Pushoz - are you NHS or private?  If its NHS then it depends, we got funding in the dec and tx started in the April.  For our private I tell them when i want to start it and demand a co-ord appt!!! I phoned on fri and told them my AF was due in a weeks time and got one tomorrow, if they had said that there was no appts i would of demanded to see a nurse as they only tell you how to do the drugs etc.  Its not much really.  They were helpful to me this time. I think someone has gone in there and gave them a kick up the ****!!!


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh Sarah, how awful. Thinking of you hon  . I didn't realise AF could come so soon after ET, with the supps especially. Have you spoken to anyone at HH?

Catherine


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi All

Sarah I so sorry to hear that your AF has started so soon.  I too am dumbfounded that it could happen like that so soon after ET.  Make sure you call and check whether it is still worth testing.  LOL sweets   

love gaye


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Sarah
This is sad news, when was your Beta test due, I would still test to make sure it is not implantation bleed.
But if this is really a BFN, may i suggest for you to have some immune test done, then are not good with immune at HH, 
It may be a good idea to see ome of the immune drs, for some tests just to rule out,immune problems

Take care


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks for the lovely messages everyone

I spoke with HH today and of course they said it was very early to be AF but when I told them how heavy it was they said to test on Wednesday and then they'll book me in to see Mr Trew.

Choice4 - I'm not sure how I feel about immune tests - don't they cost a fortune?  To be honest I'm trying to believe that it's a numbers game and the more goes you have the better the odds.  I'd rather spend my money on more goes than tests that I believe they then treat with steroids that I'm not sure I'd want to take.  Interested to hear your opinion though as I may be completely wrong.

Bigfish - good luck with your appt with Mr Trew - hope he has some answers for you.

Speak soon everyone.

Sarah x


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Sarah
I guess it is your choice, but level 1 and some level 2 immune tests can be done on NHs


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Choice4 - I didn't know that.  Maybe I'll take myself off to my GP then and give it a go.  Thanks for the advice. Sarah x


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Sarah
Here are a list of the tests you may need, the level 2, you gp can write it on a letter headed paper and when you get to the lab they would look in their book and it as a special test,
I got level 2, NK assay and MHTFR done in st thomas hospital
Took the letter headed paper in the lady, spoke to her manager it was fine to do it, then they looked in the special book to check what bottles to use and result came back to me gp 3wks latter

My level 1 tests were:

1. Full blood count, liver function tests, Urea and Electrolytes
2. Thyroid function tests (both free T4 and TSH)
3. Immunoglobulin panel (IgG, IgA and IgM)
4. Autoimmune antibodies (must include anti-nuclear antibodies,
thyroid peroxidase and anti-mitochondrial antibodies)
5. Anticardiolipin antibodies (both IgC and IgM)
6. Thrombophilia (must include lupus anticoagualant, Factor V Leiden
and Panthrombin gene mutation)

My level 2 immune tests aka the 'Chicago Tests' completed at RFU were:
Natural Killer Assay $385
Th1:Th2 intracellular cytokine ratios $333
HLA DQ alpha (male) $52
HLA DQ alpha (female) $52
MRTHR $82
Leukocyte antibody detection $104
total: $1008 = £514.39

To undertake these tests I contacted and paid the RFU lab directly: 
Rosalind Franklin University of Medicine and Science
Clinical Immunology Laboratory
CLIA ID #14D0646416
3333 Green Bay Road
North Chicago
IL 60064
USA


----------



## SUPRIYA (Sep 8, 2008)

Dear All

I had my day 5 blood test, and i presume my oestrdiol levels are too high( 1256pg/ml). I got a call from one of the nurses not to take my gonal f tomorrow, and to come for a scan and repeat blood tests. I am very anxious, does this mean my cycle will be cancelled due to hyperstimulation I will be grateful for your suggestions.

Thanks a lot


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi All

Hope you are all enjoying the winter wonderland out there.

Supriya they don't like E2 levels above 1000 and may abandon cycle.  If it looks like they may abandon then ask whether they could still collect eggs for FET at a later date.  Drink loads of water sweets and increase your protein. You never know it may have peaked and on its way down.  Hope you are OK     

love gaye


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Sarah - really sorry it looks like a BFN for you this time.  I definitely think it is a numbers game even if you find a reason for why things aren't working as not every egg/sperm combo is going to make it. On the recurrent m/c tests  - HH can do all the level 1 tests for you and have done for others so I would ask Mr Trew when you see him. HH are used to dealing with patients with a range of autoimmune/recurrent m/c type conditions (like me) and happy to treat the ones that are proven. Their views on the worth of level 2 tests would be worth hearing even though they are quite negative in case you decide to go down that route.

Betty


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Here are some snow phtos from all over London today

http://lbc.co.uk/snow-in-london-6681/album/snow_in_london/120


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Supriya, how much Gonal F do you inject daily? they might want first to decrease the dosage, so does not  necessarily means they will stop. Lots of     
Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

sorry can't catch up as at work   

well i made it into work!! was meant to go to clinic for a co-ord appt but i cancelled it as i couldn't justify travelling 20 miles to Hammersmith Hosptal in the snow for something they could do on the phone! Well it took ALL morning to get through, then got through and told her i was coming from herts and couldn't come cos of the snow and too dangerous.  She said loads had come from my end, i asked her how they managed it cos i wasn't.  It wasn't the journey to the clinic that bothered me it was the way home in the dark that bothered me , then i had to go to work.  
She then said alot of the staff had not turned up, bit of a contradiction i say!!!   

Then she said i couldn't get a co-ord appt for a few weeks. i told her that i was starting my drugs at the weekend so i had to have one.  I spoke to the nurse then , and guess what..........co-ord booked for thurs!!!    

so Drugs are coming on thurs and guess what,...........the Donor with the same birrthday as our anniversary is coming end of the week!!!! Well not in person but his boys are !!! So we are all set to go!    

I'm actually sleeping  at work as i couldn't face driving in the snow and then coming back at 7am this morning!    we a have a sleeping in room so thats ok.  someone else is staying too.  I have to dodge him in the morning for the bathroom!


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Does anyone have an opinion about accupuncture at HH? I'm beating myself up over whether to do it or not, mainly due to the expense!

Catherine


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

My wife did go to accupunture & loved it...despite not getting pregnant 

She would definately do it again


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

I do acupunture once a week for £25 a session in epsom
Nice chinese lady, gives me massage, acupunture, and cubbing all inclusive for £25


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi All,

Hope it is ok if i join this group, i have been away for a while...but i have my 2nd go at HH my coordation app is on the 11th Feb...this time round i am having the antalogist ICSI, 

i understand its a lot shorter then the 21 day protocol

take care all 
Roxy


----------



## SUPRIYA (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Gaye and Future Mummy

Thanks for your replies.

I had my scan today, and strangely they have asked me to carry on with the same dose. I had my blood test later, but dont know the results yet. So this advice was definitely not based on my blood reults. I am really confused. What is the estradiol levels expected at day 5-6? any ideas

thanks folks


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Suppriya
I was very close to OHSS on my last cycle, I think my bloods were around 3000 towards the end of stims and I had quite a few eggs. But I guess to them everything looked in control, we collected 16 in the end so I guess it was safe to continue. And Im pretty sure I didnt drop the dose of Puregon.
Quiz the drs about it when you get your call today with any instructions after your bloods.
Helen


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home................ 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=174234.new#new


----------

